# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Jeta e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe despotëve bizantinë orthodhoksë

## Albo

*Jeta dhe veprimtaria e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut deri më 1443*



Gjergj Kastrioti lindi rreth vitit 1405. Ishte fëmija i parafundit në familjen me shumë fëmijë të Gjonit e të Vojsavës. Këta kishin katër djem (Stanishën, Reposhin, Konstandinin e Gjergjin) dhe pesë vajza (Marën, Jellën, Angjelinën, Vlajkën e Mamicën).

Dërgimin e Gjergjit të vogël në oborrin osman rreth moshës nëntëvjeçare, e dëshmojnë, pavarësisht nga njëri-tjetri, burime historike bashkëkohore ose pak më të vona, vendase e të huaja. Këtë e pohojnë autorët e vjetër shqiptarë, veprat e të cilëve shërbejnë si burime më të rëndësishme për njohjen e historisë së Shqipërisë të shek. XV, si Marin Barleci, Marin Beçikemi, Gjon Muzaka, Dhimitër Frëngu. Edhe në jetëshkrimin më të hershëm për Gjergj Kastriotin, të hartuar rreth viteve 1481-1482 prej Martin Segonit, tregohet se ai u dërgua i vogël peng, u rrit dhe u edukua pranë oborrit të sulltanit. Të njëjtën gjë njoftojnë edhe kronistë e historianë të huaj, bashkëkohës me Skënderbeun, si italianët F. Filelfo, I. Potani, R. Volaterani, bizantini L. Halkokondili, shumica e autorëve osmanë të shek. XV e XVI: Ashik pasha Zade, Tursuni, I. Bitlisi etj.

Emri i Gjergj Kastriotit për herë të parë përmendet në Shqipëri bashkë me ata të vëllezërve të tij në dokumente të vitit 1426 për çështje pronësie. Në këtë kohë Skënderbeu kishte mbaruar shkollën e iç-ogllanëve dhe ishte në Shqipëri si spahi, më pas u bë subash i Krujës dhe qëndroi në këtë post zyrtarisht deri në fund të vitit 1438, kur në zeametin përkatës është shënuar se i rijepej Zaganoz Beut.

Nëpër dokumente të gjysmës së dytë të viteve 30 dhe fillimit të viteve 40 përmenden në viset shqiptare spahinj të vrarë, spahinj që, për të shpëtuar kokën, kishin braktisur timaret etj. Qëndresa e përhershme kundër pushtuesve osmanë dhe rrethanat e favorshme ndërkombëtare që u krijuan në fund të viteve 30 e në fillim të viteve 40 të shek. XV nxitën disa nga fisnikët shqiptarë të ngriheshin në luftë kundër pushtuesve të huaj.
Gjergj Arianiti forcoi lidhjet me vendet e tjera, duke dërguar përfaqësuesit e vet në Romë e në Bosnjë. Në gusht të vitit 1443 ai siguroi qytetarinë e Raguzës, që të strehohej familjarisht në atë qytet po qe se do thyhej prej trupave osmane.

Në shtator të vitit 1443 Gjergj Arianiti sulmoi forcat osmane në lindje të zotërimeve të tij dhe i dëboi pushtuesit nga shumë krahina të Shqipërisë Qendrore. Fitoret e tij ndikuan në jetën politike të Shqipërisë dhe patën jehonë edhe në vendet e tjera. Vetë ai vazhdonte përgatitjet për vijimin e luftës kundër osmanëve. Më 21 tetor përfaqësuesit e tij, sipas porosisë që kishin bërë në Raguzë, morën këtu flamurin e Arianitëve, që t'u printe luftëtarëve të tij në betejat e ardhshme. Në fund të muajit nëntor Gjergj Arianiti i kërkoi Raguzës t'i shiste bombarda, armë këto që i duheshin për çlirimin e kështjellave.

Lufta çlirimtare u përhap edhe në trevat e Shqipërisë së Poshtme. Gjin Zenebishi, i biri i Depës, u kthye nga mërgimi duke zbarkuar në bregdetin shqiptar pranë Butrintit. Me ushtrinë që organizohej këtu marshoi nëpër rrethinat e Gjirokastrës në drejtim të Kosturit, ku forcat e tij u sulmuan në befasi dhe u shpartalluan nga një ushtri osmane dhe vetë Gjini mbeti i vrarë.
Në fund të vitit 1443 lufta çlirimtare e shqiptarëve mori hov të mëtejshëm nga zhvillimi i ngjarjeve në Ballkan.

Në betejën e Nishit, të 3 nëntorit 1443, ndodhej edhe Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, që kishte detyrën e funksionarit të lartë osman, atë të sanxhakbeut të Nikopolit. Shpartallimin e forcave osmane në betejën e 3 nëntorit 1443 dhe vazhdimin e marshimit të trupave të J. Huniadit në drejtim të Bullgarisë, Skënderbeu e gjykoi si çastin më të përshtatshëm për çlirimin e tokave shqiptare. Pasi grumbulloi rreth vetes disa qindra bashkatdhetarë pjesëmarrës në betejën e Nishit, dhe i shoqëruar nga i nipi Hamza Kastrioti, Skënderbeu mori rrugën në drejtim të atdheut. 

Në fillim Skënderbeu hartoi planin për ringritjen e shtetit të Kastriotëve, që, siç është shprehur në fillim të vitit 1445, formohej nga dy pjesë të mëdha "nga Dibra dhe Mati", që i ndante lumi Drin.

Pasi mori në dorëzim Krujën, Skënderbeu futi natën në kështjellë bashkëluftëtarët e fshehur në rrethinat e saj dhe, në bashkëpunim me krutanët, paralizoi garnizonin osman. Ai i la të lirë ushtarët osmanë që të largoheshin nga Shqipëria, duke përfshirë edhe dizdarin e kështjellës, Ballabanin, i cili pas dy dhjetëvjeçarësh do të vihej në krye të trupave osmane për të rimarrë Krujën. 

Kur zbardhi dita, më 28 nëntor të vitit 1443, krutanët i kishte pushtuar një gëzim i papërmbajtur dhe, siç shprehet Barleci, "të gjithë kishin në gojë lirinë, kudo oshëtinte zëri i ëmbël i lirisë". Në prani të gjithë krutanëve mbi muret e kështjellës së Krujës u ngrit flamuri i lirisë, ai i Kastriotëve. Me këtë rast, sipas Marin Barlecit, Skënderbeu u mbajti banorëve të Krujës një fjalim të zjarrtë e plot patos patriotik. Duke vlerësuar lart gatishmërinë e madhe të shqiptarëve për të luftuar, sipas M. Barlecit, Skënderbeu iu drejtua krutanëve me fjalët lapidare: "Armët nuk ua solla unë, por ju gjeta të armatosur! Lirinë e pashë se e keni kudo: në kraharor, në ballë, në shpatat e në ushtat tuaja".

Forcat e Skënderbeut pa humbur kohë nisën sulmet për çlirimin e një vargu kështjellash të tjera në afërsi të Krujës. Së pari morën Petrelën dhe pas saj iu drejtuan dy kështellave në lindje të Krujës, Gurit të Bardhë dhe Stelushit, të cilat kontrollonin rrugët tregtare që lidhnin viset bregdetare me ato lindore. Luftëtarët e Skënderbeut ndërkohë kaluan në Dibrën e Sipërme, ku në bashkëveprim me trupat e Gjergj Arianitit e të Zahari Gropës çliruan qytetin e Ohrit dhe kështjellën e Sopotnicës (Sfetigradit), të ngritur në veriperëndim të Manastirit dhe që kishte një pozicion shumë strategjik për kontrollin e rrugëve që lidhnin Përlepin e Manastrin me rajonet në perëndim të tyre. Bashkë me Ohrin dhe Sopotnicën në duart e shqiptarëve ranë edhe Struga, Kërçova, si dhe kështjella më të vogla që kontrollonin rrugët tregtare në hapësirat e Dibrës së Sipërme. Gjithashtu Skënderbeu në jug të Shkupit mori për herë të parë në zotërim të Kastriotëve rajonin malor të Mokrës (malet Jakupice). Ai vuri nën kontroll rrugën e rëndësishme Shkup-Kërçovë, traseja e së cilës kalonte përgjatë luginës së lumit Treska. 

Po kështu vepruan fisnikët shqiptarë në viset e tjera të vendit. Në Shqipërinë e Epërme kështjellën e Jeliçës (Jenipazarit-Pazarit të Ri) dhe atë të Zveçanit duhet ti kenë marrë Spanët, kurse rajonin e Pejës Dukagjinët. Edhe Stefan Gjurashi (Cërnojeviçi) nuk qëndroi duarkryq. Më parë me ndihmën e vjehrrit të tij, Gjon Kastriotit, dhe tani me përkrahjen e Skënderbeut, Stefani u fuqizua, zgjeroi kufijtë e zotërimeve të tij dhe si kryeqendër të tyre bëri Zhabiakun. 

Në jug të vendit viset e çliruara arritën deri në brigjet e lumenjve Devoll e Seman. Revolta e përgjithshme antiosmane u shtri edhe në Shqipërinë e Poshtme. Turqit, - shkruante në dhjetor të vitit 1443 bajli venecian i Korfuzit, - i ka pushtuar një tmerr i madh dhe me nxitim ata të Vlorës, të Janinës dhe të Gjirokastrës po përpiqen të fortifikohen".
Ai gjendej në qendër të viseve të lira, shtrihej në vijën detare Lezhë-Durrës dhe arrinte në lindje deri në afërsi të Shkupit. Në veri të shtetit të Kastriotëve shtriheshin zotërimet e Dukagjinëve, të Zahariajve, të Spanëve, të Dushmanëve, të Gjurashëve etj. Në gjirin e tyre përfshihej Rrafshi i Dukagjinit e Drenica, krahinat e Plavës e të Gucisë, të Jeliçës (Sanxhakut), të Gentës (Zeta) etj.

Në jug të Kastriotëve ishin zotërimet e katër familjeve të rëndësishme: të Arianitëve, të Topiajve, të Gropajve dhe të Muzakajve, që ishin kufitare me viset e pushtuara prej osmanëve, prandaj mbi to do të binte edhe pesha kryesore e luftës kundër pushtuesve osmanë. Zotërimet e tyre arrinin në jug deri te lumenjtë Devoll dhe Seman, kurse në lindje shtriheshin deri në afërsi të Manastirit.

Kuvendi i fisnikëve shqiptarë u mbajt më 2 mars 1444 në Katedralen e Shën Kollit në Lezhë. Në të morën pjesë udhëheqës të kryengritjeve të mëparshme antiosmane, si dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të aristokracisë shqiptare. Midis tyre ishin: Skënderbeu, Gjergj Arianiti, Andre Topia (bashkë me dy djemtë, Kominin e Muzakën dhe të nipin Tanushin), Gjergj Stres Balsha, Nikollë e Pal Dukagjini, Pjetër Spani (bashkë me katër djemtë, Aleksin, Bozhidarin, Vruon dhe Mirkon), Lekë Zaharia, Teodor Muzaka i Riu (dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të kësaj familjeje), Zahari Gropa, Lekë Dushmani bashkë me Pjetrin e fisnikë të tjerë fqinjë me ta, Stefan Gjurashi (Cërnojeviçi bashkë me bijtë e tij, Gjergjin e Gjonin) etj.

Kuvendi vendosi që bashkimi i shqiptarëve të bëhej në formën e një besëlidhjeje politike ndërmjet drejtuesve të zotërimeve të lira dhe fisnikëve të tjerë të vendit, që u njoh me emrin Besëlidhja Shqiptare e Lezhës. Ajo ishte një aleancë politike e ushtarake. Si kryetar i saj u zgjodh Skënderbeu, kurse si institucioni më i lartë vendimmarrës u bë Kuvendi i anëtarëve të Besëlidhjes, i cili do të mblidhej herë pas here për çështje të rëndësishme. Nëpërmjet Kuvendit realizohej dhe shprehej bashkimi i shqiptarëve.
Kryengritja fitimtare e vitit 1443 dhe Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm Shqiptar i 2 marsit 1444 shënuan një kthesë vendimtare në luftën kundër pushtimit të huaj osman dhe hapën rrugën e zhvilimit të vrullshëm të procesit të bashkimit politik dhe shpirtëror të banorëve të krahinave të ndryshme shqiptare.

Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu doli në krye të jetës politike e ushtarake të vendit jo rastësisht. Për këtë ndikuan: roli i veçantë i tij në organizimin e Kryengritjes së Përgjithshme të vitit 1443, pozita gjeografike e shtetit të Kastriotëve (që ishte në qendër të viseve të lira dhe nëpër të kalonin rrugët më të rëndësishme që lidhnin krahinat veriore me jugoret dhe lindoret me perëndimoret), zotërimi prej tij i Krujës, kështjellës me pozicionin gjeografik më të përshtatshëm për administrimin e të gjitha viseve të çliruara, dhe për të hyrë në kontakte të shpejta me shtetet e huaja antiosmane, si dhe lidhjet e shumta farefisnore e martesore të Kastriotëve me shumë familje fisnike të tjera, si Muzakajt, Arianitët, Stres Balshajt, Gjurashët (Cërnojeviçët), Balshajt etj. Mbi të gjitha ishte personaliteti i vetë Skënderbeut që bëri të mundur daljen e tij në krye të jetës politike e ushtarake të Shqipërisë. Më tepër se cilido anëtar tjetër i Besëlidhjes Shqiptare, Skënderbeu kishte të gjitha cilësitë për drejtimin me sukses të luftës. Ai i njihte shumë mirë mundësitë ekonomike, financiare e ushtarake të vendit të vet. Ndërsa karriera e tij në radhët e kuadrove ushtarakë osmanë e kishte bërë Skënderbeun njohës po aq të mirë të fuqisë, organizimit dhe të artit ushtarak të osmanëve.
Gjatë verës së vitit 1448, duke mbajtur të rrethuar Durrësin e Dejën, forcat ushtarake të Besëlidhjes Shqiptare iu drejtuan zonës së Shkodrës, që ishte zotërimi më i rëndësishëm i Venedikut në tokat shqiptare. Në sulmin mbi rajonin e Shkodrës mori pjesë edhe Gjergj Arianiti me forcat e tij. Pasi kaluan lumin Drin, në brigjet e tij shqiptarët u ndeshën me ushtrinë mercenare veneciane të komanduar nga Daniel Juriç Sebençini dhe korrën një fitore të shkëlqyer. Pas kësaj ata iu drejtuan Shkodrës dhe Drishtit. Për të mbështetur vazhdimin e veprimeve luftarake shqiptarët ndërtuan një kështjellë mbi gërmadhat e Ballecit, që gjendej në rrëzë të malit Maranaj.

Me pjesën kryesore të ushtrisë shqiptare, Skënderbeu bashkë me Gjergj Arianitin kaluan nga zona e Shkodrës në krahinat lindore dhe përforcuan me të shpejtë kështjellat e vendit, si dhe grykat nga mund të vinte armiku.

Despoti serb, Gjergj Brankoviçi, nuk lejoi ushtrinë shqiptare që të kalonte nëpër rrugët e zotërimeve të tij. Rrjedhimisht trupat e J. Huniadit u gjendën vetëm përballë ushtrisë osmane në betejën që u zhvillua më 18 tetor 1448 në afërsi të Prishtinës, të cilën e humbën.
Luftimet e vitit 1450 për mbrojtjen e Krujës sollën dëme e vështirësi të ndryshme, të cilat duheshin kapërcyer. Pas largimit të ushtrive osmane, Skënderbeu ndërmori masa për rivendosjen e pushtetit të tij në viset lindore të vendit, ku kishte potencialin kryesor ekonomik e njerëzor. Realizimi i një detyre të tillë kërkonte mbështetjen e gjithanshme të Gjergj Arianitit dhe bashkërendimin e veprimeve ushtarake me të. Prandaj Skënderbeu forcoi lidhjet me Gjergj Arianitin, duke u martuar me vajzën e tij në vitin 1451.

Gjatë viteve 1452 e 1453 Stefan Gjurashi (Cërnojeviçi) organizoi disa aksione të suksesshme kundër ushtrisë së Gjergj Brankoviçit, zgjeroi zotërimet e tij deri në Moraçë dhe shtiu në dorë Medunin.

Lëkundje të tilla u shfaqën edhe tek anëtarë të rrethit familjar të Skënderbeut, të cilët ky i ndëshkoi ashpër. Ai shpronësoi Gjergj Stres Balshën, djalë i motrës së tij, i akuzuar për bashkëpunim me osmanët.

Martesa të tilla ishin bërë që në kohën e Gjon Kastriotit, që ishte martuar me Vojsavën, familja e së cilës, sipas M. Barlecit, jetonte në Pollog (me këtë ai emërtonte rajonin që shtrihej nga qyteti i Shkupit në lindje deri në krahinën e Dervenit në perëndim, ndoshta edhe rajonin në rrjedhjen e poshtme të lumit Treskë). Që në kohën e Gjon Kastriotit motrat e Skënderbeut ishin martuar me anëtarë të familjeve më të fuqishme të kohës: Mara me Stefan Gjurashin (Cërnojeviçin), Jella me Stres Balshën, Angjelina me Vladan Arianitin, vëlla i Gjergj Arianitit, Vlajka me Gjon Muzakën. 

Veç këtyre, Heroi shqiptar, i cili qysh në vitin 1443 e kishte cilësuar veten si trashëgimtar të Balshajve, bëri lidhje martesore të tjera. Vetë u martua me Donikën, vajzën e Gjergj Arianitit, kurse të motrën, Mamicën e martoi me Muzak Topinë.
Për të neutralizuar prirjet decentralizuese që po rishfaqeshin në radhët e fisnikëve shqiptarë pas fushatave ushtarake osmane të viteve 1448 dhe 1450 dhe për të ruajtur bashkimin politik të vendit, Skënderbeu forcoi lidhjet familjare me personalitetin politik më të rëndësishëm shqiptar pas tij, Gjergj Arianitin, duke u martuar me vajzën e tij, Donikën.
U arrit kështu të përfshiheshin në një shtet të vetëm të gjitha viset e lira shqiptare. Ato shtriheshin në jug nga rrjedha e lumenjve Devoll e Seman dhe përfshinin në veri kështjellat e Jeliçës (Pazarit të Ri) e të Zveçanit (Mitrovicës) bashkë me rajonet e tyre. Në perëndim shtriheshin nga brigjet e detit Adriatik dhe përfshinin në verilindje Rrafshin e Dukagjinit e Drenicën dhe në lindje rajonin e Dervenit në perëndim të Shkupit dhe atë të Mokrës në jugperëndim po të këtij qyteti. 

Këshilli i Lartë ishte organ i përhershëm këshillimor pranë kryetarit të shtetit, që shprehte interesat e fisnikëve shqiptarë. Anëtarët e tij ishin bashkëpuntorët më të ngushtë të Skënderbeut, si Pal Engjëlli, Kont Urani, Tanush Topia, Moisi Golemi (Arianiti) 
Kryetari i Shtetit, Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, qëndronte në krye të piramidës shtetërore me të drejtat e një monarku feudal. Titulli zyrtar i tij ishte Zot i Arbërisë (Dominus Albaniae). Në vitin 1464 Skënderbeu do të kurorëzohej mbret prej papa Piut II, një e drejtë ekskluzive kjo e kreut të kishës. Ceremonia për marrjen e skeptrit mbretëror nga Skënderbeu ishte parashikuar të organizohej me rastin e ardhjes në Shqipëri të vetë papa Piut II në krye të ushtrive evropiane, si kryekomandant i së cilës do të ishte Skënderbeu.
E drejta që vepronte në Shqipëri gjatë periudhës së Skënderbeut ishte e zhvilluar dhe përfshinte një varg normash në fusha të ndryshme të jetës së asaj shoqërie.Sipas tyre prona, veçanërisht ajo mbi tokën, trashëgohej në vijën mashkullore dhe, në mungesë të djemve, në vijën femërore.

Skënderbeu krenohej me historinë e lavdishme të kombit shqiptar. Prandaj, ai mbajti si emër të dytë vetjak përgjegjësen e emrit të Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë, që te osmanët ishte Iskander (Skënder në gjuhën shqipe). Siç e dëshmon edhe M. Barleci, emërtimet gjeografike Maqedoni dhe Epir janë përdorur në mesjetë si sinonime të emërtimit etnogjeografik Arbëri. Për më tej, krahas evokimit të lavdisë së Pirros dhe të epirotëve të lashtë (sinonim i emrit arbër gjatë mesjetës), Skënderbeu përdori edhe simbolet shtetërore të Pirros së Epirit (shqiponjën dhe përkrenaren e zbukuruar me një kokë dhie), të Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë (shenja e Diellit), si dhe simbole pellazgjike. Simbolet dhe evokimet e mësipërme dëshmojnë për formimin e tij kulturor humanist dhe tregojnë se ai mbështetej në traditën vendase për t'i dhënë një frymë sa më kombëtare shtetit të tij dhe luftës së shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit osman.

Shtetin e tij Skënderbeu e emërtoi me emrin etnogjeografik kombëtar mesjetar Arbëria (Albania) edhe pse në të u përfshi një pjesë e viseve shqiptare. Titulli zyrtar i Skënderbeut ishte Zot i Arbërisë (Dominus Albaniae), të cilin e gjejmë të shënuar në vulën e në shkresat zyrtare të tij, si dhe në letrat e kancelarive të huaja që i janë drejtuar atij si kryetar i shtetit shqiptar.

Vula e vogël e Skënderbeut ishte skalitur në gurin e çmuar të unazës personale të tij. Ajo kishte formë tetëkëndëshe me përmasa maksimale 9 mm gjatësi dhe 7 mm gjerësi. Simbolet e saj ishin marrë nga mitologjia e lashtë pellazgjike. Në gurin e vulës së vogël ishin skalitur dy figura të mitologjisë pellazgjike: mbretëresha Leda dhe Zeusi i Dodonës i shndërruar në mjellmë.

Si simbole më përfaqësuese për shtetin shqiptar Skënderbeu përdori shqiponjën dykrenore me krahë të ulur dhe yllin me gjashtë cepa, simbole këto që ishin mjaft të njohura në mjedisin shqiptar. Këto simbole ishin edhe në stemën dhe në flamurin shtetëror. Në një katolog venecian stemash është vizatuar në mes të viteve 60 të shek. XV stema e Kastriotëve, kur djali i Skënderbeut, Gjoni, mori titullin fisnik venecian. Gjithashtu stema ruhet e gdhendur në varrin monumental të nipit të Skënderbeut, Konstandinit, që gjyshja e tij, Donika, ia ngriti në Napoli të Italisë në vitin 1500. Shqiponja e zezë dykrenore, siç e ka treguar M. Barleci, ka qenë e vendosur edhe në qendër të flamurit të Skënderbeut që fushën e kishte të kuqe. 
Shqiponja dykrenore ishte simbol i njohur shtetëror i Perandorisë Bizantine dhe i familjes së Muzakajve, që kishin krushqi me Kastriotët. Edhe Arianitët dhe Gjurashët kishin shqiponjën dykrenore si simbol të tyre. Kurse ylli me gjashtë dhe shtatë cepa ishte përdorur si simbol nga Muzakajt dhe nga Balshajt. Ylli me gjashtë cepa duhe të ketë qenë vendosur edhe ndërmjet krerëve të shqiponjës në flamurin e Skënderbeut, si një element dallues kundrejt flamurit të Perandorisë Bizantine.

Vula me shqiponjë, si simbol shtetëror i Skënderbeut, del se është përdorur për herë të parë në letra që janë shkruar gjatë mesit të viteve 50 dhe ndoshta jo rastësisht.

----------


## Albo

*Marrëdhëniet e Skënderbeut me vendet e Evropës Juglindore*

Shtetet e Evropës Juglindore, të prekur nga i njëjti agresor, kishin detyrë të përbashkët përballimin e rrezikut osman. Lufta kundër të njëjtit armik i afroi ato dhe i bëri aleatë të natyrshëm. Si rrjedhim, me kohë u vendosën lidhjet ndërmjet shteteve, principatave e zotërimeve të tjera të kësaj pjese të Evropës.

Krijimi nga Skënderbeu i një fronti lufte të organizuar e të fuqishme, e nxori vendin tonë në ballë të forcave antiosmane. Shqipëria gjithnjë e më tepër shikohej nga bashkëkohësit si një fuqi e rëndësishme, e dorës së parë, që ushqente shpresa për dëbimin e osmanëve nga viset e pushtuara të Evropës. Prandaj me kohë u krijuan lidhje ndërmjet vendeve të kërcënuara nga i njëjti rrezik, pushtimi osman.

Në këtë kuadër dallohen marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me Hungarinë. Deri më 1456, kur vdiq Janosh Huniadi, Hungaria luftoi me vendosmëri kundër pushtuesve osmanë dhe ishte kështu aleati më i rëndësishëm i shqiptarëve. Të dyja palët, duke goditur të njëjtin armik, secila në sektorin e vet, lehtësonin barrën e njëra-tjetrës.

Marrëdhëniet e Skënderbeut me sundimtarët sllavë të shteteve fqinjë qenë më të kufizuara se me Hungarinë. Një bashkëpunim pati me ta kryesisht gjatë luftës kundër Venedikut në vitin 1448, kur krahas shqiptarëve vepruan edhe reparte ushtarake të mbretit të Bosnjës, Stefan Tomasheviqit. Kundër rrezikut kryesor, pushtuesve osmanë, nuk u arrit ndonjë bashkëpunim i shqiptarëve me ta, sepse synonin të ruanin vasalitetin e tyre me sulltanët osmanë. Despoti serb, Gjergj Brankoviçi, pengoi kalimin nëpër zotërimet e tij të luftëtarëve të Skënderbeut që të bashkoheshin me forcat hungareze. Pas betejës që trupat hungareze zhvilluan më 18 tetor 1448 në Fushë-Dardani, despoti serb përndoqi ushtrinë e shpartalluar hungareze dhe arrestoi Huniadin. Kurse mbreti i Bosnjës, Stefan Tomasheviqi, bashkoi trupat e veta me ushtrinë osmane, që në prill të vitit 1456 u dërgua kundër Skënderbeut. Nuk do të vononte që vetë ata, më parë se të tjerët, t'i ndienin pasojat negative të vasalitetit nënshtrues të tyre. Megjithëkëtë duke vlerësuar rrjedhimet negative që sillte zgjerimi i pushtimit osman, Skënderbeu i ndihmoi ata në çastet më të vështira. Me rënien e plotë të Despotatit të Rashës në duart e osmanëve, despoti i saj, Stefani, djalë i Gjergj Brankoviçit, erdhi në vitin 1459 në Shqipëri dhe u strehua disa vjet pranë Skënderbeut, me të cilin u bë edhe baxhanak, duke u martuar me vajzën e Gjergj Arianitit, Angjelinën. 

Lufta e popujve të Evropës Juglindore, në ballë të së cilës qëndronin shqiptarët, pengoi vërshimin osman në drejtim të Evropës Qendrore e Perëndimore dhe mbrojti kështu zhvillimin ekonomik, shoqëror, politik e kulturor të këtyre vendeve. Për këtë rol të luftës së shqiptarëve, si pengesë e fuqishme për kalimin e osmanëve në Evropën Perëndimore, ishte plotësisht i ndërgjegjshëm edhe vetë Skënderbeu. Më 1460 ai i shkruante një princi italian: "në qoftë se unë do të thyhesha, me siguri Italia do ta ndiente dhe si rrjedhim, ai zotërim që ju thoni se është juaji do të ishte i turqve".

I nisur nga kuptimi realist se rreziku ishte i përbashkët, si për vendet e Evropës Juglindore, të kërcënuara drejtpërdrejt nga pushtimi osman, ashtu edhe nga vendet e tjera evropiane, dhe duke vlerësuar drejt rëndësinë e bashkëpunimit ndërkombëtar, Skënderbeu u kushtoi vëmendje marrëdhënieve me vendet që ende nuk ishin rrezikuar drejtpërdrejt nga osmanët. Vëmendje të veçantë u kushtoi Skënderbeu marrëdhënieve të tij me Venedikun, Papatin, Napolin etj., si për afërsinë e këtyre shteteve me tokat shqiptare, ashtu dhe për interesat e synimet që këto vende kishin në drejtim të Ballkanit.

Në Shqipëri mungonte një kishë kombëtare, që predikimi të bëhej në gjuhën shqipe. Në Shqipërinë e Epërme dhe Qendrore ushtronin veprimtarinë e tyre kishat katolike, ku meshohej latinisht, dhe kishat ortodokse të ritit sllav dhe, në një hapësirë më të kufizuar, ato bizantine. Kurse në Shqipërinë e Poshtme ushtronin veprimtarinë e tyre kishat bizantine, në të cilat meshohej greqisht. Gjuha që përdorej në kishat e Shqipërisë ishte e pakuptueshme për banorët vendas, prandaj në përgjithësi pozitat e besimit fetar ishin të dobëta dhe për këtë Barleci, që vetë ishte prift katolik, shkruante se "shqiptarët janë më tepër luftëtarë sesa fetarë". Mungesa e shërbimit fetar ishte aq e theksuar në Shqipëri sa që në Krujë, vihej në dukje më 1453, nuk kishte "as prift dhe as diakon katolik". Në këto rrethana një nga bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të Skënderbeut, peshkopi i Durrësit, Pal Engjëlli, shkroi në gjuhën shqipe më 8 nëntor të vitit 1462 formulën e pagëzimit, që prindërit t'i pagëzonin vetë fëmijët e tyre.
Në këtë drejtim disa përfundime pozitive arriti Skënderbeu në marrëdhëniet e tij me mbretin e Napolit, Alfonsin V. Ky mendonte se duke u dhënë shqiptarëve e ballkanasve të tjerë një përkrahje të vogël ushtarake e materiale, do të dëboheshin osmanët nga Ballkani dhe nën kurorën e tij mund të krijohej një shtet i madh mesdhetar. Për këtë qëllim, në fillim të viteve 50 Alfonsi V lidhi një numër traktatesh me përfaqësuesit e disa zotërve shqiptarë dhe të viseve të tjera të Ballkanit.

Qendërbanimet e shqiptarëve të Moresë kishin në shumicën e tyre emra karakteristikë shqiptarë që pasqyronin ose emrin e origjinës së banorëve ose emrin e familjes kryesore të bashkësisë. Ndër emrat më tipikë të këtyre qendërbanimeve përmenden të tilla si: Lëndina, Mali, Lumi, Ripësi, Balta, Buzë-Mazi, Golemi, Kryekuqi, Zoga, Lalushi, Mansi, Voriboba, Floka, Këmbëthekra, Matringa, Muzaka, Belushi etj.

Pas vdekjes së Balshës III, Gjon Kastrioti ndërmori masa të menjëhershme për të mbrojtur interesat e veta politike dhe ekonomike. Në rajonin e Shkodrës, ku kishte zbritur ushtria e Stefan Lazareviçit dhe mbante të rrethuar qytetin, Gjoni dërgoi trupat e veta. Në një letër, që i shkroi Venedikut në nëntor të vitit 1422, ai ka rrëfyer se nuk e kishte lejuar despotin serb të Rashës të merrte Lezhën dhe shprehte me këtë rast gatishmërinë e tij për të ndihmuar venecianët që të dëbonin ushtrinë serbe nga rajoni i Shkodrës.

Edhe pas vdekjes më 1421 të Balshës III, që ishte kushëri i tij, Gjoni vazhdoi lidhjet me fisnikët e tjerë shqiptarë të zotërimeve të Balshës III, si me Gjurashët (Cërnojeviçët), që i kishin zotërimet fillestare në rrethinat e grykës së Kotorrit dhe që më pas i shtrinë edhe në Gentë, me të cilët lidhi krushqi. Gjurashët u angazhuan në një luftë shumëvjeçare kundër përpjekjeve të Despotatit të Rashës për pushtimin e viseve bregdetare shqiptare, që shtriheshin në veri të lumit Buna. Ndërkohë edhe Gjon Kastrioti kundërshtoi synimet e despotëve serbë për marrjen e Lezhës dhe për zgjerimin e pushtimeve të tyre në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe në Fushë-Dardani.

Gjon Kastrioti vdiq pas vitit 1502 dhe la pesë fëmijë: Gjergjin (Skënderbeu i Ri), Konstandinin, peshkop i Izernias që vdiq në vitin 1500 në moshën 20-vjeçare, Ferrantin (të cilit M. Barleci i ka kushtuar një parathënie te “Historia e Skënderbeut” dhe që ka vdekur më 1561), Federikon, që vdiq më 1503 në moshën 15-vjeçare në Valencie të Spanjës, ku u varros me nderime mbretërore, dhe Marien, e cila iu përkushtua artit. 

Shumica e fëmijëve të Gjon Kastriotit kishin emra ortodoksë, një djalë dhe një nip i tij (Skënderbeu dhe Hamzai) mbajtën deri në fund të jetës emra myslimanë, kurse veprimtaria politike e Kastriotëve, e sidomos e Skënderbeut, ishte e lidhur me botën katolike. Vetë Heroi Kombëtar, pasi u kthye në Shqipëri më 1443 dhe derisa vdiq, përdori emrin e dyfishtë, të kristianit dhe të myslimanit, Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, si shprehje kjo e tolerancës fetare dhe e kujdesit të tij për ruajtjen e unitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve që kishin rite fetare të ndryshme. Shqiptarët, duke përfshirë edhe shtresat e larta shoqërore, konvertonin lehtësisht besimin e tyre fetar. Balshajt, p.sh., në fund të shek. XIV u kthyen nga ortodoksë në katolikë, në përshtatje me besimin fetar të shumicës së banorëve të zotërimeve të tyre.
Traktati u nënshkrua jo vetëm në emër të Skënderbeut, por edhe të “të afërmve të tij baronë në Arbëri: “ ... e de soi parenti, baruni in Albania, de la parte altra”, po aty). Ky traktat i njihte Mbretit të Aragonit, Napolit dhe Siqilisë sovranitetin mbi “trojet e të thënit Gjergj” dhe mbi “trojet e Krujës dhe kështjellën”, në shkëmbin të ndihmës që Mbreti do t’i jepte atij (Skënderbeut) në luftën kundërosmane. Në termat e traktatit Skënderbeu dhe ajo çfarë mund të quhet “lidhja familjare” e tij shpreheshin të gatshëm të njihnin sovranitetin e mbretit Alfons edhe mbi trojet apo kështjellat e tjera, që do t’i fitonin me ndihmën e tij. Kreu i Lidhjes, Skënderbeu, shprehej i gatshëm të vinte në vendin që do të caktonte Mbreti për t’i bërë atij betimin dhe për t’i shprehur nderimin si vasali sovranit, por mbasi të kishin larguar osmanët me ndihmën e tij. Me përfundimin e këtij traktati, krerët abër zotoheshin t’i dërgonin përvit mbretit Alfons, kur osmanët të ishin dëbuar nga Arbëria, një shumë të hollash të barabartë me haraçin që Skënderbeu dhe të afërmit e tij i detyroheshion sulltanit (“... cacciati li Turchi de le terre del dicto Sr Georgio, isso Sr Georgio et tucti li soi parenti daranno et pagaranno ciascuno anno a la prefacta Mtà lo tributo o heraci che per li presenti sono tenuti dare a lo Gran Turcho in lo tempo et secondo pagano a lo dicto Turcho”, po aty). 

Sikurse vihet re, është fjala për një traktat vasaliteti pa kurrfarë dyshimi në terma. Skënderbeu, që kishte refuzuar deri me armë në dorë sovranitetin e sulltanëve osmanë, pranonte me këtë traktat të bëhej vasal i mbretit Alfons V. Pse vallë ndodhte kështu? Ka qenë kjo pyetja e vjetër e ngritur prej “këndvështrimit osman”, prej nga nuk ishte e lehtë të kapej gjithë sa ndodhte në ato kohëra në Perëndim dhe si funksiononin atje aleancat dhe organizimet. Kësaj pyetjeje mund t’i japin përgjigje së toku specialistët e historisë së politikës, të historisë së religjioneve, të historisë së qytetërimeve, të historisë së mendësive etj. 
Më 14 qershor të atij viti regjistrohet kthimi në Krujë i nënmbretit Ramon d’Ortafà, që kishte munguar për disa kohë. Nënmbreti vinte me rekomandimet e Mbretit për Skënderbeun, por edhe për Gojko Stresin, Ivan Stresin, Gjin Muzakën, Muzakë Topian dhe një Aranit me emër të palexueshëm mirë në dokument (ACA, Reg. 2799, fl. CXV verso). Vihet se se në letrën kredenciale përkatëse të mbretit Alfons Skënderbeu thirret përsëri, po ashtu si më 29 mars, me titullin e ri: “Komandant i përgjithshëm i njerëzve tanë të armatosur në viset e Arbërisë” (“Magnifico et strenuo viro Georgio Castrioti, dicto Scandarbech, gentium armorum nostrarum in partibus Albanie generali capitaneo, consiliario fideli nobis dilecto”).

----------


## Albo

*Kur u bë Skëndërbeu mbret?*

Ishte zgjedhur Rodoni, në jug të Shqipërisë, për të nënshkruar mandatin e mbretit. Siç shënohet nga origjinali, mandati është lëshuar më 28 tetor të vitit 1458. I drejtohet papës Piu i II-të, i cili kishte më pak se dy muaj që kishte filluar pontifikatin e tij (Piu i II-të fillon pontifikatin më 3 shtator të vitit 1458 dhe vdes më 15 gusht 1464). "Papa Piu njihej si luftëtar i rreptë për mbrojtejn e fesë së krishterë edhe sa ishte cardinal", shkruan studiuesi Ahmeti. Një moment tjetër i rëndësishëm që tërheq vëmendjen te ky mandat është edhe pohimi i notarit publik Johannes Borcius de Grillis se ai "me urdhër dhe autorizim të mbretit..." dmth. Skendërbeun e quan Mbret. "Ky moment është tepër domethënës ngase edhe në vulën shtetërore të varur që e shoqëron këtë dokument e gjejmë të shkruar tekstin: Sigil (um)o Regni(ae) o Macedonia(e)o et oAlbania(e) që në gjuhën shqipe do të ishte: Vula e Mbretërisë së Shqipërisë dhe Maqedonisë".

----------


## Albo

*Simbolet e Kastriotëve*



Vula kishte një kohë shumë të gjatë që ndodhej e depozituar në Arkivin e Muzeut Kombëtar të Danimarkës në një klasifikim paraprak si një objekt i paidentifikuar, por me origjinë nga trojet e Perandorisë Osmane. Historiku i gjetjes së saj është tepër interesant. Muzeu i Danimarkës e bleu vulën në vitin 1839, në një ankand pas vdekjes së dy koleksionistëve, peshkopit Frieder Munter (1761 – 1930) dhe Hofsmedemester Peter Johan Timm (1753 – 1835). Njëri nga këta e kishte blerë vulën në një ankand në vitin 1824, gjoja si vulë ruse. Përpara se të sillej në Muze, vula i përkiste Dhomës së Artit Mbretëror. Në vulë dallohen shkronja greke, një nga fjalët eshte emri i atij që e ka pasur, Alexandros (Aleksandër).

Pas marrjes vula u regjistrua në Protokollin e Muzeut të Danimarkës, si vulë që i përkiste Perandorisë Osmane, por me një shkrim grek. Shkrimi përmend Shqipërinë, Bullgarinë dhe Serbinë, vende që qenë pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane.

Dijetari Pentz thotë se vula ka formë ovale, ka në qendër një shqiponjë dykrenare me krahë të ngritur lart. Në pjesën e trupit të shqiponjës ka një sipërfaqe më të vogël ovale, ku është brendashkruar figura e një kryqi. Mbi shqiponjë është një kurorë mbretërore, kurse nën shqiponjë është firgura e një kafshe ndoshta e një dhelpre, ose e një qeni. Rreth e qark sipërfaqes së vulës në greqishten mesjetare është ky mbishkrim "ALEKSANDRI, MBRETI I SHQIPËRISË, SERBISË DHE BULLGARISË". Vula përveç sipërfaqes stampuese ka dhe një sipërfaqe afërsisht konike prej bronzi, një derdhje perfekte.

Dijetari Penz u mor me studimin e saj. Mbishkrimi e quan Skënderbeun Aleksandër në kujtim të Aleksandrit të Madh, gjë që shpjegon dhe formen Skenderbeg. Vula e quan princin shqiptar Autokrator (Perandor) dhe Bazileus (Mbret). Kurora mbi shqiponjën është mbretërore.
Simboli më heraldik i Skënderbeut, më i njohuri dhe më emblematiku, është përkrenarja me kokë dhie. Për kokën e dhisë është folur shumë nga studiuesit, por nuk është saktësuar se ç’përfaqëson koka e dhisë.

Përsa i përket shqiponjës dykrenare ajo është parë si ndikim i stemave bizantine. Shqiponja dykrenare është një simbol universal. Tek vula e Danimarkës në gjoksin e shqiponjës është dhe kryqi i krishterë. Por në përgjithësi heraldika e Skënderbeut nuk ka simbole të krishtera. Në një studim timin të mëparshëm kam thënë se e tërë heraldika skënderbejane lidhet me origjinën që sipas vetë Skënderbeut rrjedh nga Epiri, madje në një letër të tij Skënderbeu i quan shqiptarët pasardhës të Pirros së Madh të Epirit. Kjo është arsyeja pse në vulën sekrete Skënderbeu preferon figurën e Ledës dhe të Zeusit në formë mjellme, kurse koka e dhisë është konkretisht dhia Amaltea, e cila sipas mitologjisë ushqeu me qumështin e saj Zeusin fëmijë. Në shekullin I para Krishtit pranë qytetit të Butrintit Pompon Atiku, dijetar dhe mik i ngushtë i Ciceronit, ndërtoi vilën e tij të famshme të quajtur Amaltea.
Nga letërkëmbini i Atikut me Ciceronin mësojmë se vila Amaltea qe plot skulptura dhe vepra arti, si dhe përmendore me epigrame poetike, madje dhe një bibliotekë me mbishkrime të lashta. Kështu vërtetohet se pranë Butrintit qe krijuar një nga qendrat më të mëdha kultike dhe mitologjike për dhinë Amaltea. Dhia Amaltea lidhet me Zeusin dhe metamorfoza e Zeusit mjellmë është gjithashtu një motiv i trevës së Epirit. Skënderbeu si një humanist i madh i Rilindjes Evropiane e lidh origjinën e shqiptarëve jo vetëm me ilirët e Epirit, por dhe me simbolet më të spikatura të kultit të qerthullit zeusian në Epir.

Shumë materiale dhe dokumenta arkeologjike të zbuluara në Shqipërinë e Jugut flasin për kultin e Zeusit dhe të dhisë Amaltea. Skënderbeu qe i vetëdijshëm për lashtësinë e shqiptarëve dhe për mitologjitë e tyre pagane, me të cilat krenohet. Megjithëse Atlet i Krishtit, siç u quajt nga papët e Romës, Skenderbeu nuk përdori as në flamurin e tij as në stemat dhe vulat, motivin e Kryqit, përveç se në rafigurimin e vulës së Danimarkës.
Le të kujtojmë pas tyre emrat e shumë poetëve të mëdhenj si Ronsar, Agrippa, D'Obinje, Gabriel Ferni, Amadis Jamis, Luixhi Greto, Zhan Bussier, Margarita Sarroki, Lope De Vega, Kristofor Marlou, Edmund Spencer, Bajroni i madh etj.

----------


## Albo

*Elbasani ne kohen e Gjergj Arianitit, princi sovran para Skenderbeut * 

_E Merkure, 12 Tetor 2005 
Korrieri_

DOSSIER / Ndonese Skenderbeu njihet si Heroi yne Kombetar, pak te dhena jane publikuar deri tani, per princin feudal qe sundoi pese shekuj ne Arberi. Mosmarreveshjet e forta mes Gjergj Arianitit dhe Gjergj Kastriotit dhe paqja pasi i pari, mori per grua, vajzen e te dytit, Doniken 

Gjergj Kastrioti, Heroi yne Kombetar eshte vazhdues i vepres se Gjergj Arianitit, princit feudal te lugines se Shkumbinit i cili ishte i pari qe organizoi kryengritjen dhe korri fitore te njepasnjeshme ndaj hordhive turke. Per 3 vjet me rradhe, (1432-1435), ai mban te paprekura pronat e tij dhe krijon marreveshje te drejtperdrejta me kancelarite Perendimore. Ne vitin 1444 kishte 200 kalores dhe 5 bombarda me shume se Skenderbeu. Per kete arsye pati edhe ftohje te perkohshme me Gjergj Kastriotin. Ftohjet moren fund kur Skenderbeu mori per grua, vajzen e Gjergj Arianitit, Doniken. 

Per here te pare "Korrieri" prezanton para lexuesit te dhena qe nuk njiheshin deri me sot per deren feudale me te vjeter dhe me te famshme ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare. 


*Arianitasit, sundim 5 shekuj ne Arberi* 

Sipas prof. dr. Kujtim Bevapi, ish drejtor i Bibliotekes Publike Elbasan dhe Kryetar i "Elbasani-Enciklopedi", arianitasit konsiderohen si dera feudale me e lashte dhe me e qendrueshme ne trojet Shqiptare. Prejardhje e tyre nis qe ne Bizant rreth vitit 1000 me emrin e David Arianitit, patrik i Bizantit i njohur per lufterat qe kreu nga Skrapari deri ne Shkup te Maqedonise. Mburreshin se kishin gjak Perandorak. Gjenealogjia e familjes ruhet brez pas brezi e shekull pas shekulli. Deri ne shekullin e XII nuk ka te dhena te qarta per familjen Feudale. Ne shekullin e XIII Arianitasit njihen per lidhjet e krushqise qe kishin me princat e Arberit. Ne Shekullin e XV ata krijuan lidhje familjare me Zahariajt, Muzakajt dhe Topiajt. Ne shekullin e 15 emri i familjes zgjerohet me miqesite dhe krushqite qe kishin me Kastriotet, Dukagjinet, Cernejovicet e Malit te Zi, Brasikovicet e Serbise deri tek familjet e medha Italine te Morese. Famen dhe kulmin e tyre Arianitasit e arriten me lufterat kunder pushtimit turk nen udheheqjen e Gjergj Arianitit. Gjergj Arianiti lindi midis viteve 1380-1390 dhe vdiq me 1459. Gjergji ishte bir i Komnenit dhe kishte edhe dy vellezer te tjere, Muzken dhe Vladanin. Gjergj Arianiti ishte i martuar me nje vajze nga dera e Muzakajve me te cilen pati plot 8 vajza. Por Gjergj Arianiti, kishte nevoje per pasardhes princer, ndaj per kete arsye u martua serish, duke i dhuruar familjes edhe dy vajza dhe tre djem te tjere. Ai ishte baba i 13 femijeve. 

*Pronat e familjes feudale Arianiti* 

Fortesa e Arianitasve ndodhej ne Moker disa kilometra larg Librazhdit te sotem. Zoterimet e tyre shtriheshin kryesisht ne te dy ane te e lumit Shkumbin dhe perfshinin Mokren, Cermeniken, Berzeshten, Shpatin, Polisin, Dumrene, Dibren etj. Megjithate mendohet se Valmi (Elbasani i sotem) dhe disa rrethina te Vlores kane qene territore te arianitasve. Duke qene se zoterimet e tyre, ndodheshin pergjate lugines se lumit Shkumbin, Arianitasve iu desh te perballeshin me dhjetra beteja te pergjakshme me hordhite turke, te cilat, per te depertuar per ne Arberi, udhetonin detyrimisht neper kete lugine. Disa nga betejat e pergjakshme, permenden beteja e Mokres 1445, lufta e Otentes 1446, beteja e Oronikut 1448, e Modrices se Ohrit 1462, Vajkalit 1465 etj. Ne te gjitha keto beteja komandante ishin caktuar nipat e Gjergj Arianitit si Gjergj Moisiu e Muzaka i Angjelines. 

*Fundi i epopese se lavdishme* 

Pas epopese se lavdishme qe lane ne histori vjen koha kur Arianitasit nisen t'i humbin gradualisht zoterimet e tyre. Djali i madh i Gjergjit, Thoma Arianiti 1448-1484 u emerua Kapedan i Republikes se Venedikut ne tokat shqiptare. Djali i dyte, Konstandini qe jetoi deri ne vitin 1531 u martua me nje markeze italiane dhe u be guvernator i qyteteve Fano e Montefiore. Djali i trete i Gjergj Arianitit, Arianit Arianiti pas prishjes se aleances me Venedikun u kthye ne Mysliman i njohur me emrin Mahmud. U vra ne vitin 1486 nga kryengritesit himariote ku ai kryente funksionin e myteselimit. Histori e familjes mbyllet me djalin e Kostandin Arianitit, Arianit Arianiti i cili vdes ne vitin 1551. Pas kesaj periudhe, arianitasit humbin krejtesisht trojet por jo emrin dhe historine. 

Duke qene komandant i nje ushtrie te pavarur dhe te madhe ne numer, duke qene sovran ne trojet e tij dhe duke lidhur marreveshje te drejtperdrejta me Boten, Gjergj Arianiti pati disa ftohje te perkohshme me Gjergj Kastriotin. Por ftohja nuk zgjati shume pasi me 1451, Gjergj Kastrioti u martua me te bijen e Gjergj Arianitit, Doniken. Gjergj Arianiti vdiq me 1459. Ne vitin 1465 edhe pse shqiptaret fituan me Ballaban Pashen, ne fushen e betejes mbeten te vrare 3 nipat e Arianitit, Moisiu, Muzaka e Gjurica. 

Pergatiti: Fatos Salliu 




*Fitorja ndaj turqve dhe mosmarreveshjet me Kastriotet * 

_E Hene, 17 Tetor 2005 
Korrieri_

Gjergj Arianiti ishte princi i pare feudal qe i tregoi botes se turqit mund te thyhen edhe pa mbeshtetje, aleanca, perkrahje e koalicione. Gjergj Arianiti ka meriten se ndezi i pari kryengritjen shqiptare kunder pushtimit otoman. Deri ne vitet 1423 Gjergj Arianiti ruante zoterimet e veta por si vasal i Sulltanit. Diskriminimi dhe dhuna qe sollen hordhite turke krijuan nje gjendje ta padurueshme per fshataret e zonave nen zoterimin e Arianitasve. Rezistenca fshatare shpejt u zgjerua dhe ne vitin 1424 u zhvillua beteja e pare me turqit diku afer Kalase se re ne Bradashesh te Elbasanit. Duke pare zgjerimin e rezistences me 1431 turqit nisen regjistrimin e pergjithshem te tokave dhe popullsise. Ne Qershor te vitit 1432, pas regjistrimit, Arianitasit humben shume troje si Shpatin, Dumrene dhe Vercen. 

Megjithate deri ne mars te vitit 1467 Gjergj Arianiti kishte ende shume ushtri dhe zoterime. Krahasuar me Skenderbeun, ne vitin 1444 Gjergj Arianiti kishte 1000 kalores dhe 25 bombarda. Gjergj Kastrioti kishte 800 kalores dhe 20 bombarda. I zhgenjyer nga humbja e trojeve nen zoterim, ne Veren e vitit 1432 Gjergj Arianiti organizon te paren kryengritje kunder turqve. Ne Dimrin e vitit 1432-1433 turqit thyhen keqas ne Byshek prane lugines se Shkumbinit, 5 km larg Elbasanit. Fitorja u perserit ne Veren dhe Vjeshten e vitit 1434. Ne vitin 1435 ai korri fitore ne viset jugore te Laberise. 

Per tre vjet me radhe Gjergj Arianiti i mbajti te lira zoterimet e veta. Emri i tij i kaloi kufijte dhe fuqite e medha te kohes nisen ta pergezonin me servilizem. Keshtu ne ate kohe ai merr pergezimet e Perandorit Sigmud te Gjermanise dhe Papa Eugjenit te IV ne Itali. Frika e kryengritjes detyron Sulltanin qe te organizoje nje ushtri teper te madhe e cila thyen ushtrine e Gjergj Arianitit ne vitin 1436. Gjergji terhiqet ne malesi dhe ruan disa nga trojet nen vasalitetin e sulltanit. Interesante jane marrdheniet e Gjergj Arianitit me Skenderbeun. Prania e Gjergj Arianitit bashke me niperit, dhenduret dhe krushqit e tij ishte vendimtare ne Kuvendin e Lezhes me 2 mars 1444. Duke qene i njohur pertej Shqiperise para Gjergj Kastriotit, me 1449-1454 ai lidhi marrveshje paqeje me Venedikun, Alfonsin e 5 te Napolit. Arianitasit bashke me Dukagjinet ishin te vetmit qe qendronin jashte kontrollit te turqve. Keshtu Gjergj Arianiti ishte i pari princ sovran ne tokat e tij. 

"Duke qene komandant i nje ushtrie te pavarur dhe te madhe ne numer, duke qene sovran ne trojet e tij dhe duke lidhur marreveshje te drejtperdrejta me Boten, Gjergj Arianiti pati disa ftohje te perkohshme me Gjergj Kastriotin. Por ftohja nuk zgjati shume pasi me 1451, Gjergj Kastrioti u martua me te bijen e Gjergj Arianitit, Doniken" 

Gjergj Arianiti ishte princi i pare feudal qe i tregoi botes se turqit mund te thyhen edhe pa mbeshtetje, aleanca, perkrahje e koalicione. Gjergj Arianiti ka meriten se ndezi i pari kryengritjen shqiptare kunder pushtimit otoman. Deri ne vitet 1423 Gjergj Arianiti ruante zoterimet e veta por si vasal i Sulltanit 

*Bibliografia:* 

Materiale dhe doreshkrime te pabotuara te bibliotekes publike "Qemal Baholli", Elbasan. 

Dhimiter Shuteriqi "Aranitet, gjeneza", 1965 

Skenderbeu dhe luftrat shqiptaro-turke botim i Institutit te Historise 1967 

"Gjergj Araniti", nga Ortenca Dakli, etj. 

Pas epopese se lavdishme qe lane ne histori vjen koha kur Arianitasit nisen t'i humbin gradualisht zoterimet e tyre. Djali i madh i Gjergjit, Thoma Arianiti 1448-1484 u emerua Kapedan i Republikes se Venedikut ne tokat shqiptare. Djali i dyte, Konstandini qe jetoi deri ne vitin 1531 u martua me nje markeze italiane dhe u be guvernator i qyteteve Fano e Montefiore. Djali i trete i Gjergj Arianitit, Arianit Arianiti pas prishjes se aleances me Venedikun u kthye ne mysliman, i njohur me emrin Mahmud. U vra ne vitin 1486 nga kryengritesit himariote ku ai kryente funksionin e myteselimit. Histori e familjes mbyllet me djalin e Kostandin Arianitit, Arianit Arianiti i cili vdes ne vitin 1551. Pas kesaj periudhe, arianitasit humbin krejtesisht trojet por jo emrin dhe historine 

Krahasuar me Skenderbeun, ne vitin 1444 Gjergj Arianiti kishte 1000 kalores dhe 25 bombarda. Gjergj Kastrioti kishte 800 kalores dhe 20 bombarda. I zhgenjyer nga humbja e trojeve nen zoterim, ne Veren e vitit 1432 Gjergj Arianiti organizon te paren kryengritje kunder turqve. Ne Dimrin e vitit 1432-1433 turqit thyhen keqas ne Byshek prane lugines se Shkumbinit, 5 km larg Elbasanit. Fitorja u perserit ne Veren dhe Vjeshten e vitit 1434. Ne vitin 1435 ai korri fitore ne viset jugore te Laberise

----------


## Albo

*Stema shqiptare e familjes fsinike të Engjëllorëve*

NGA dr. MUSA AHMETI

Diploma që Papa Piu V në vitin 1457 i lëshon familjes së Engjëllorëve është e shkruar në permgamen dhe është e spërkatur me flori. Në të tre anët pa pjesën e poshtme ku është përthyerja dhe ka qenë vula, e papës Pius V, e cila për fat të keq ka humbur, dokumenti ka një bordurë të zbukuruar me gjerësi që varion anash 5.6cm dhe lart 6.3cm

Gjatë mesjetës, sundimtarët dhe princat shqiptarë kishin zyrat e tyre të kancelarive në nivele të ndryshme si noterë, sekretarë apo përkthyes, të cilat ishin mjaft të zhvilluara dhe mund të renditen në radhën e kancelarive të ngjashme më të njohura, në Europë, gjë që tregonte për nivelin e lartë të zhvillimit dhe kujdesit që tregonin sunduesit shqiptarë në komunikim me sundimtarët e tjerë. Nga këto zyra dolën akte, diploma, mandate dhe dokumente nga më të ndryshmet, në disa gjuhë që në atë kohë ishin në përdorim zyrtar. Deri sot, ne kemi njohuri për ekzistimin e një numri të vogël të këtyre dokumentave në origjinal. Pjesa dërmuese e tyre siç duket janë zhdukur përgjithmonë; pjesa tjetër pret hulumtuesit që ato t’i nxierrin në dritë dhe t’i botojnë, derisa vetëm disa i kemi në duar të zbuluara rishtazi. Një numër i caktuar janë të botuara në vëllime dhe korpuse të ndryshme të dokumentave, që asnjëherë nuk janë përmbledhur në një botim të veçantë. Karakteristikë e përgjithme e këtyre akteve të botuara është se ato nuk ndryshojnë nga ato të sundimtarëve të tjerë, fqinjë apo europianë.
Zakonisht në këto kancelari janë përdorur gjuhët kulturore të kohës si: latine, greke, sllave, italiane osmane dhe ndonjë tjetër. Ende nuk kemi asnjë dokument që është shkruar apo përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe nga aktet noteriale.
Hulumtimet nëpër arkiva e biblioteka të ndryshme, kanë mundësuar zbulime të reja të këtyre akteve, për të cilat më parë është menduar se janë zhdukur apo nuk kanë ekzistuar fare. Për fat të keq, edhe sot, ka studiues e shkencëtarë shqiptarë, të cilët janë mbështetës të idesë se: “çdo gjë që ishte me vlerë dhe e rëndësishme nga arkivat e bibliotekat e njohura, të rendësishme, është botuar.” Këta studiues e historianë shfrytëzojnë burimet e botuara nga autorë të huaj, të cilët, vërtet kanë botuar dokumente, por asesi në atë shkallë, sa të shterronin fondet dhe trezorët e arkivave e bibliotekave, në të cilët edhe sot e kësaj dite, ruhen thesare të paçmuara për kulturën, traditën dhe historinë tonë kombëtare. Këto mendime janë shumë të dëmshme, sidomos për studiuesit dhe hulumtuesit e rinj, tek të cilët mund të ketë ndikime negative dhe dëshpruese. Dëshmit për një qëndrim të tillë të gabuar dhe tendencioz, janë të shumta. 
Familjet fisnike shqiptare në mesjetë, sikurse edhe familjet e tjera europiane kishin tituj të lartë fisnikërie, të cilët herë pas herë i rikonfirmonin me diploma përkatëse të lëshuara nga autoritetet më të larta të kohës, siç ishte papati, përkatësisht Selia e Shenjtë.
Heraldika si shkencë që merret me studimin dhe prejardhjen e simboleve dhe elementeve të ndryshme, origjina e të cilave është e shumëllojshme, në Shqipëri përfaqësohet në fillimim të shekullit XIII, për të vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme, si pjesë përbërse e heraldikës europiane me të gjitha zhvillimet, ndryshimet dhe të arriturat e saj.
Stemat më të hershme i gjejmë duke filluar që nga Principata e Arbërit, për t’u ndjekur pastaj me një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë me stemat e familjeve patronomike shqiptare si: Albani, Araniti, Balsha, Beçikemi, Bogdani, Dukagjini, Dushmani, Engjellorët, Gazuli, Golemi, Gropa, Jonima, Kastrioti, Komneni, Maneshi, Matranga, Muzaka, Shpata, Skura, Spani, Topia, Zaharia... etj.
Studimet dhe kërkimet shkencore në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit na mundësuan që të zbulojmë një diplomë nga viti 1567, në të cilën ndodhen edhe dy stema të pa botuara deri me sot, që në tërsinë paraqesin elemente heraldike të familjeve fisnike shqitare, pra janë tërësisht shqiptare.
Kjo diplomë fillimisht është lëshuar më 25 prill 1293 [Androniku II Paleolog, perandor i Konstantinopojës] dhe është konsideruar si një instrument publik i së drejtës kanonike që i konfirmon Andrea Engjëllit, fisnikut, dukës, princit dhe kontit të Drishtit, Durrësit, Pultit të Ulët, lidhjet e tij të gjakut me perandorët romakë ashtu edhe me perandorët e Konstantinopojës.
Don Joannes Aymerich kanoniku i Calarritanensis, i paisur me pushtetet e së Drejtës Kanonike është ai që konfirmon koncesionet e lëshuara nga Michaeli, Perandor Cesar August i Konstantinopojës, si dhe princat e tjerë, dhe të konfirmuara e të miratuara më vonë nga papa Pali IV, në të Drejtën Kanonike, si dhe nga doktorët dhe magjistrat e tjerë me pushtetet përkatëse. Këto koncesione i konfirmohen fillimisht qytetit të Drishtit si dhe Mikel Engjëllit e birit të tij Ndreut, ndërsa më 29 nëntor 1555, i konfirmohen koncesionet e njohura që më parë, të njëjtit, nga papët Kaliksti III, Piu II, Siksti IV, Inocenti VIII, Pauli III, Juli III, dhe papa Piu IV si dhe nga papët e tjerë romakë nëpërmjet dokumentave apostolike si bullave dhe nëpërmjet motus proprios. Këto privilegje, liri dhe dëshmi ishin dhënë fillimisht nga perandorët dhe princat që nga perandori Leone deri tek Michaeli. 
Lëshuar dhe rikonformuar rishtas nga papa Pius V, sikurse edhe paraardhësit e tij papët: Kaliksti III, Piu II, Siksti IV, Inocenti VIII, Pauli III, Juli III, dhe papa Piu IV, në vitin 1567, në emër dhe për llogari të Andreas Angelus [Ndre Engjëllit], nga Vincentium de Hippolitis Pistoriensem ac Gasparem de Mercado Romanum Jures.
Diploma është e shkruar në permgamen dhe është e spërkatur me flori. Në të tre anët pa pjesën e poshtme ku është përthyerja dhe ka qenë vula, e papës Pius V, e cila për fat të keq ka humbur, dokumenti ka një bordurë të zbukuruar me gjerësi që varion anash 5.6cm dhe lart 6.3cm. Zbukurimet janë kryesisht me motive floreale. Në të dy anët e bordurës fillojnë me nga një figurë që i ngjan kupës (ndoshta kalisti) nga ku dalin lule që ngjiten lart dhe kanë fruta prej ari. Lart kurorëzohen me nga një kokë engjëlli dhe sipër të cilëve qëndrojnë tre stema. Dy stemat anësore ato në të djthatë dhe të majtë janë stema shqiptare, [të vendosura sipër dy kokave të engjujve,] përkatësisht të familjeve finsike shqiptare që kishin lidhje gjaku me Engjëlloret, ndërsa ajo e mesit është stema e Republikës së Raguzës.
Ngjyra dominuese e dekorimeve është e kuqja. Lart motivet duket sikur dalin nga dy figura engjëjsh që janë në dy meset e bordurës kur ajo ndahet në mes. Engjëjt janë në këmbë dhe në dy duart mbajnë dy si shpata me maja të ngulura në tokë por që tek doreza shpërthejnë egërsisht në degë dhe lule që kanë fryte më të mëdha se ato anash dhe që janë të lara me flori. Dimensionet e diplomës janë 51.5 x 72.2 cm.
Stema e parë e cila ndodhet në anën e majtë të diplomës, është në formë të rrumbullakët dhe ka dimensione 7.5 x 7.5 cm, e cila është vendosur në trupin e një shqiponja njëkokëshe me krahë të ngritur lart dhe kokë të kthyer në të majtë, sipër së cilës është kurora mbretërore bizantine me një kryq në mes. Stemat e vendosura në trupin e shqiponjës janë katë të ndara në dy shqyte sipër të cilave është kurora mbretëore. Secila nga stemat ndahen në disa kuadrate të cilat kanë simbolet e tyre, përkatësisht paraqesin stemat e familjeve fisnike shqiptare të: Topiajve, Muzakajve, Aranitëve, dhe Balshajve. Të gjitha elementet heraldike që ndodhen në këto stema janë të njohura dhe paraqesin traditën dhe lidhjet e ndryshme në mes të këtyre familjeve me familjen Engjëllore, të gërshetuara përmes një simbolike interesante dhe shumë përmbajtësore.
Ndërsa stema tjetër e cila ka dimensione 7.5 x 7.5 cm, dhe është në anën e djathtë të diplomës, gjithashtu është e vendosur në një reth, por me më shumë elemente dekorative, të zakonshme për kohën kur u krijua stema. Brenda rrethit janë të vendosura dy stema të ndara në katër fusha identike në të cilat dominon stema e Kastrioteve dhe ajo e Topiasve. Stema e Kastrioteve është një shqiponjë dykrerëshe me krahë të ngritur lartë dhe sfond të verdhë, e cila është e njëjtë me stemat tjera të Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeut të njohura nga dorëshrkime tjera. 
Në fund të tekstit, në anën majtë të diplomës, është shenja dhe fimra dalluese e noterit. Poshtë është një yll në formë freskoreje me tetë cepa të vijëzuar nga qendra. Mbi yll gjendet një kryq dhe poshtë yllit në dy anët janë inicialet noterit R. B. Poshtë tyre vjen një shirit i hapur por me anët pak të kthyer nga brenda, brenda të cilit shkruhet “o[mn]ia morte cadunt.”
Duke argumentuar me dokumente dhe fakte të gjalla, dëshirojmë të tregojmë, se populli shqiptar, edhe në periudhat më të vështira dhe më të errëta të historisë së tij, edhe atëherë kur ka luftuar të mbijetojë, nuk e ka hedhur anash kulturën, traditën, historinë dhe besimin, por çdoherë ka menduar e vepruar, ka lënë gjurmë të shkruara, duke u kujdesur që të ruajë atë që është më e vlershmja, gjuhën amtare, e cila ia mundëson zhvillimin e kulturës dhe rimëkëmbjen kombëtare. Shpresojmë se këto gjurmë do të pasurohen me hulumtime dhe kërkime shkencore të reja, duke begatuar edhe më shumë historinë tonë kombëtare.

----------


## Albo

Me rastin e 600-vjetorit të lindjes

*Familja Kastrioti nëpërmjet “akteve të Hilandarit”*

...Mundësinë për të mësuar se sa kohë qëndroi Gjergj Kastrioti në oborrin e Muratit II na e japin dy dokumente... të njohura me emrin “aktet e Hilandarit”. Janë dy akte të shkruara serbisht me gërma cirilike, zbuluar në arkivin e manastirit serbo-ortodoks të Hilandarit, një nga manastiret e shumta që ndodhet në Malin e Shenjtë, në juglindje të Selanikut. Janë dokumentet më të vjetra që përmendin emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit. Janë zbuluar qysh më 1848 nga medievisti rus V. Grigoroviç dhe janë botuar disa herë nga autorë të tjerë.

Akti i parë është një akt-dhurim (akt-legim) i lëshuar nga Gjon Kastrioti në emrin e tij dhe të katër djemve të vet, në favor të manastirit të Hilandarit. Dokumenti përmban brenda në tekst shënimin se “akti u shkrua në vitin 6934”. Viti është sipas kalendarit bizantin, i takon periudhës prej 1 shtatorit 1425 deri më 31 gusht 1426. Studimtarët anojnë më shumë për vitin 1426. Akti është pajisur me vulën e Gjon Kastriotit. Në këtë akt Gjoni shkruan: “unë mëkatari dhe i pamerituari... Gjon Kastrioti me djemtë e mi Stanishin dhe Reposhin dhe Kostandinin dhe Gjergjin... dhe pasi _u këshillova me djemtë e mi_ i dhuruam manastirit të shenjtë sipas fuqisë sonë... fshatin Radostushë me kishën e Shën Marisë së Papërlyer që është në atë fshat Radostushë, si dhe fshatin Trebisht...”.
Pastaj në akt Gjon Kastrioti thotë se me këtë dhurim ai dhe djemtë e tij hiqnin dorë nga të gjitha të drejtat që gëzonin deri atëherë mbi këto dy fshatra, duke ia lënë këto të drejta manastirit të Hilandarit. Akti i dytë është pa datë. Është një akt-shitje. Me këtë akt igumeni i manastirit, jeromonaku Athanas, në emrin e këshillit të murgjve të Hilandarit, i shet Gjon Kastriotit dhe tre djemve të tij pirgun e Shën- Gjergjit së bashku me disa prona të kësaj kulle. Dokumenti është i pajisur me një vulë prej dylli. Në akt thuhet se: “Gjon Kastrioti... shfaqi dëshirën të blejë pirgun e Shën Gjergjit për vete dhe për djemtë e tij, zotin Reposh dhe zotin Kostandin, dhe zotin Gjergj, së bashku me vreshtat, ullinjtë dhe të gjitha ato që i përkasin pirgut dhe me katër adelfate që t’i zotërojnë zoti Gjon, zoti Reposh, zoti Kostandin, zoti Gjergj. Në rast se ndonjëri prej tyre largohet (nga kjo botë, domethënë do të vdesë - K.F.) t’i merret adelfati prej manastirit. Dhe kur të largohen (nga kjo botë) të katër personat e sipërshënuar, pirgu do t’i kthehet përsëri manastirit dhe në librin e të vdekurve emri i tyre të përkujtohet derisa të ekzistojë Hilandari. Për të gjitha këto (Gjoni së bashku me tre djemtë e vet) i dhurojnë manastirit 60 florinj”.
Nga përmbajtja, sidomos nga krahasimi midis dy akteve të Hilandarit, vihet re një ndryshim me rëndësi të veçantë për çështjen që po trajtojmë. Në akt-legimin e Gjon Kastriotit përmenden emrat e katër djemve të tij. Kjo nënkupton se djemtë, së bashku me ta dhe Gjergji, më 1426, ndodheshin pranë të jatit, në mos pranë familjes, të paktën në kontakt me të. Na e thotë vetë Gjoni me frazën: “pasi u këshillova me djemtë e mi, ia dhuruam manastirit...”. 
Emri i Gjergj Kastriotit përmendet edhe në aktin e dytë të Hilandarit, por këtu mungon ai i Stanishit. Ky fakt ka një rëndësi të dorës së parë. Përse mungon emri i Stanishit? Sigurisht, nuk ka vdekur, sepse ai përmendet jo vetëm në aktin tjetër të Hilandarit, që duhet të jetë i së njëjtës kohë, por edhe në një akt venedikas të vitit 1445. Mungesa e emrit të Stanishit shpjegohet me faktin se ai atë vit ndodhej në shërbim të sulltanit. Në të vërtetë ekziston një letër, që Senati i Venedikut i drejton, më 17 gusht 1428, Gjon Kastriotit, nga e cila del se një djalë i tij, (të cilit nuk i thuhet emri), është bërë “turk e mysliman”, domethënë ka hyrë në JANAR 2006 shërbim të Turqisë dhe, siç pretendon Gjoni, ka urdhër nga sulltani që të sulmojë jo vetëm vendet e Venedikut, por edhe tokat e të jatit...
Që ky djalë i Gjon Kastriotit, i bërë “turk e mysliman” ishte Stanishi, e shpjegon fakti që emri i tij figuron në njërin dhe mungon në tjetrin akt të së njëjtës kohë, fakt të cilin e sqaron vetë natyra juridike- politike e veprimeve që ato akte përfaqësojnë. Dokumenti i parë, që përmban edhe emrin e Stanishit, është një akt-legim. Manastiri, sado i krishterë që të ishte, nuk kishte arsye përse të refuzonte një “dhuratë” që i jepej nga kushdo qoftë, pa asnjë interes, siç është shprehur në dokument. Stanishi ishte kthyer prej kohësh në fenë islame me emrin Karaguz. Këtë e provon edhe fakti se ai ishte i ati i Hamza Kastriotit, lindur nga një nënë turkeshë me siguri para vitit 1426.
Por kjo nuk ishte arsye për manastirin që të refuzonte dhuratën e fshatrave Radostushë e Trebisht. Përkundrazi, këshilli i murgjve duhej të ngulte këmbë që në aktlegim të përfshihej edhe emri i Stanishit, sepse edhe ai, si bir i Gjonit, kishte të drejtën pjesore të pronësisë feudale mbi dy fshatra.
...Krejt ndryshe ndodh me aktin e dytë të Hilandarit - me akt-shitjen e pirgut të Shën Gjergjit. *Kanonet kishtare nuk e lejonin manastirin t’ua shiste pronat e veta, sidomos kur këto ndodheshin pranë tij, institucioneve ose personave të besimit kundërshtar, qofshin myslimanë, qofshin katolikë.* Pra, emri i Stanishit nuk figuron në aktin e shitjes së pirgut, sepse ai nuk ishte i krishterë, kurse prania e tij në akt-legimin e Gjon Kastriotit nuk e përjashton aspak mundësinë që ai të ishte mysliman. Ky diskutim për Stanishin na jep në dorë një element të rëndësishëm për Skënderbeun: prania e emrit të tij në të dy aktet e Hilandarit tregon se në vitin 1426 ai nuk konsiderohej nga këshilli i murgjve të manastirit si Stanishi, domethënë si një feudal mysliman, pra, në shërbim të Turqisë.
Këtu del edhe një çështje tjetër që kërkon sqarim. Sikurse u tha, akti i shitjes së pirgut të Shën Gjergjit duhej t’i qe dorëzuar Gjon Kastriotit, kurse në fakt, të dy aktet u gjendën në arkivin e Hilandarit. Kjo mund të shpjegohet me historinë e djalit të dytë të Gjonit, Reposh Kastriotit. M. Barleti thotë se Reposhi vajti peng së bashku me tre vëllezërit e vet dhe pastaj u helmua nga sulltani së bashku me Stanishin dhe Kostandinin. Gjon Muzaka, përkundrazi, shkruan se ai nuk vajti fare peng, por vdiq murg në malin Sinaj. Por asnjë nga këto tregime nuk është i saktë. Dëshmi kemi vetë varrin e Reposh Kastriotit.
Sipas përshkrimit që na jep V. Petkoviç, varri ndodhet brenda në katedralen e Hilandarit, në narteks, poshtë në murin verior, në një kamare (nishe) të gjerë, gjysmësferike, faqet e së cilës janë të pikturuara me subjekte kishtare. Nën pikturat gjendet një mbishkrim që tregon se në atë varr pushon Reposhi me titullin “dux illyricus” - dukë ilir, domethënë dukë shqiptar. Viti i vdekjes është shënuar 1431. Duke u mbështetur te një dokument në dorëshkrim të muzeut të Rumjancevit në Moskë, që ka botuar L. Stojanoviç, ku shënohet se Reposh Kastrioti ka vdekur më 25 korrik (pa përmendur vitin), V. Petkoviçi i bashkon me të drejtë këto dy data dhe thotë se Reposhi vdiq në Hilandar më 25 korrik 1431. Por mbishkrimi me titull “dux illyricus” na jep në dorë një element tjetër të rëndësishëm, se Reposhi nuk duhet të ketë vdekur si murg (“frate”, siç thotë Gj. Muzaka), sepse një nga kushtet themelore të jetës manastirore ka qenë heqja dorë e kallogjerit (murgut) nga të gjithë titujt zyrtarë e fisnikërorë. Mbishkrimi na lë të kuptojmë se Reposhi vdiq si fisnik me titullin “dukë”. Këtë mendim na e përforcon njoftimi tjetër që na e jep V. Petkoviç-i, se pirgu i Shën Gjergjit quhet në rrethet e Hilandarit edhe “Pirgu shqiptar” (Arbanashki pirg). Ky emër i dytë ka rrjedhur, padyshim, ngase në atë kullë do të kenë banuar për disa kohë reparte të armatosura shqiptare...
Duhet shtuar pastaj se, sipas aktit të igumenit Athanas, pirgu i jepej Gjonit dhe tre djemve të tij për ta zotëruar për aq kohë sa do të ishin gjallë. Pas vdekjes së tyre kulla do t’i kthehej përsëri manastirit. Me kthimin e kullës, nënkuptohet se do t’i kthehej Hilandarit edhe dokumenti i blerjes. Ka shumë mundësi që aktin e blerjes së pirgut ta mbante me vete Reposh Kastrioti, me vdekjen e të cilit në Hilandar, dokumenti ka kaluar pa ndonjë vështirësi në duart e këshllit të murgjve të manastirit. Kjo e përforcon mendimin se të dy aktet e Hilandarit janë redaktuar në të njëjtën datë, se janë dy instrumente të një marrëveshjeje të arritur, më 1426, midis Gjon Kastriotit dhe manastirit.

_Marrë nga libri i prof. dr. Kristo
Frashërit “Skënderbeu, jeta dhe vepra”_

----------


## Albo

*Priftërinj orthodhoksë pranë Skënderbeut*

_- Sipas një dokumenti të kohës -_

Mendojmë se çdo informatë që ka lidhje me jetën dhe periudhën e lavdishme të Heroit tonë Kombëtar Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, sado e thjeshtë që të jetë, vlen që të vihet në dukje e të studiohet, sepse ndihmon në plotësimin e kuadrit historik të asaj periudhe. Disa të dhëna lidhur me këtë periudhë gjenden dhe në veprën agjiografike orthodhokse: “Jeta dhe veprimtaria e Nifonit, patrik i Konstandinopojës”, shkruar nga fillimi i shek. XVI. Pjesën që i takon vendit tonë e kemi nxjerrë nga botimi i fundit i veprës në gjuhën rumune, më 1937. Pjesa ka këtë përmbajtje:

_“… Dhe Zaharia me Nifonin, si ndenjën pak kohë atje [në Ohri], deshnë të shkojnë në vendin e Askulunit; (këtu kuptohet Shqipëria) me ata u bashkuan dhe shumë të tjerë. Dhe u nisën nga Justiniana, disa nga ana e tokës, disa me anije dhe arritën në një qytet të madh me emrin Durrës... dhe që andej u ngjitën në qytetin e Krujës, e cila është rreth 6 milje larg nga Durrësi. Dhe vanë te Gjergji prijës i Shqipërisë, i cili quhej Skënderbe dhe pranoi me gëzim të madh e me dashuri, sepse ky edhe më përpara kish dëgjuar për jetën e tyre, që ta ketë [Zaharinë] atë shpirtëror dhe mësues dhe edukator për të gjithë njerëzit, dhe organizator të shpëtimit të të gjithëve, ndërsa Nifonin, me bekimin e arhiereut të Krujës e bëri prift atje, duke e dorëzuar, si edhe vetë arhiereun, i lumturi patrik Nikolla.” “Pas pak kohe u ngritën turqit nga Lindja dhe pushtuan të gjithë viset drejt Perëndimit, pikërisht gjer në detin e Oqeanit dhe gjer në Shqipëri dhe çdo gjë që gjenin e thernin, e plaçkitnin dhe i vinin zjarrin. Njerëzit, pra, iknin nga mundte secili. Dhe etërit e lumtur [Zaharia me Nifonin] lanë Shqipërinë dhe erdhën përsëri në qytetin e madh të Ohrisë”._

Kjo është përmbajtja sipas variantit të botuar nga Simendrea. Por edhe sipas një varianti tjetër që disponojmë, të botuar në mënyrë përmbledhëse nga N. A. Konstandinesku, del e njëjta përmbajtje:

_“… Të dy miqtë lanë Artën për një udhëtim më të gjatë, duke u ndaluar pak kohë në Justinianë, ku ishte qendra e patrikut orthodhoks, nga i cili vareshin bullgarët, serbët dhe shqiptarët. Meqenëse qyteti ishte nën sundimin e turqve, të dy kallogjerët u drejtuan për në Shqipërinë e lirë të Gjergj Kastriotit, të quajtur Skënderbe: ata arrijnë në vendqëndrimin e tij, në qytetin Krujë, pasi kaluan Durrësin dhe u pritnë shumë mirë në oborrin e tij: Zaharinë e bëri atë shpirtëror dhe Nifonin e bëri prift…”
“Por valët e luftës otomane ua prishën edhe këtu qetësinë; bota ikte e tmerruar prej hordhive turke duke kërkuar shpëtim në det ose në shpellat e maleve. Nën mbrojtjen e rrobës së kallogjerit ata u kthyen në Ohri…”_

E reja qëndron në radhë të parë në atë, që fondit të burimeve historike për këtë periudhë të shkëlqyer të historisë sonë kombëtare, i shtohet dhe një dokument tjetër me prejardhje nga arkivat e pagjurmuara akoma mirë të Ajonorosit, me të cilin familja e Kastriotëve ka pasur, siç dihet lidhje të vazhdueshme. Në këtë pjesë përmenden emrat e dy klerikëve orthodhoksë, Zaharisë dhe Nifonit, për jetën e të cilëve Skënderbeu kishte dëgjuar edhe më parë. Nga disa të dhëna biografike del se Nifoni ishte shqiptar nga gjaku, në mos edhe Zaharia.
Nga teksti nuk del e qartë as koha e ardhjes së tyre në Krujë, as koha e largimit nga Kruja. Për sa i përket ardhjes, ne mendojmë, duke marrë parasysh dhe moshën e Nifonit, i cili ka lindur rreth vitit 1434, se ajo duhet të ketë ndodhur nga viti 1458-1460, gjatë apogjeut të fitoreve të popullit tonë, ndërsa për sa i përket largimit, ky duhet të ketë ndodhur gjatë vitit 1466, sepse këtë vit ata gjenden përsëri në Ohri, në manastirin e Shën Marisë, ku ishte dhe selia e patriarkisë.
Se ç’i ka shtyrë këta dy klerikë të vijnë, madje bashkë edhe me shumë të tjerë në Krujë, kjo, besojmë, se del vetë nga ngjarjet e kohës. Pushtimi i Konstandinopojës në maj të vitit 1453 prej sulltan Mehmetit II që i dha fund perandorisë mijëvjeçare bizantine, kish shkaktuar një panik dhe një dëshpërim të madh si në popujt e Ballkanit, ashtu dhe në të gjithë Evropën. E vetmja kala e pamposhtur në Ballkan... ishte Shqipëria dhe populli i saj i vogël, por heroik, nën udhëheqjen e Gjergj Kastriotit...
...Mund të shtojmë se dukuri të tilla në këtë kohë janë të pakta... Edhe kthimi më 1466 nga Kruja në Ohër i dy personave në fjalë nuk mund të ketë qenë pa qëllim, pa ndonjë mision të posaçëm nga ana e Skënderbeut, i cili në këtë kohë për t’i bërë ballë gjendjes kritike në të cilën ndodhej vendi, po u bënte thirrje të fundit për luftë e bashkëpunim gjithë aleatëve dhe fqinjëve të tij. Nuk përjashtohet supozimi, mendojmë ne, që ata të jenë dërguar për t’u lidhur me krerët e Ohrisë nëpërmjet kryepiskopit për ndonjë kryengritje, e cila në fakt do të jetë organizuar, por ka dështuar, sepse siç mësojmë nga një kronikë e kohës në gjuhën sllave, sulltan Mehmeti II, kur po kthehej nga Shqipëria më 1466 dha urdhër që kryepiskopi i Ohrisë, Dhorotheu, bashkë me shumë krerë dhe klerikë të vendit, të internoheshin në Stamboll. Ndërmjet të internuarve kanë qenë dhe Zaharia me Nifonin. Nga pjesa që u përmend del se Kruja në kohën e Skënderbeut ishte një nga të paktat qendra episkopale orthodhokse në territore të lira, në mos e vetmja, e cila sigurisht luante edhe ajo një rol në mobilizimin e masave për luftën kundër turqve, pavarësisht nga përpjekjet që bënte Roma, duke përfituar nga rrethanat politike, për të tërhequr shqiptarët nën ndikimin e saj. Këtë aspekt aq të rëndësishëm për atë periudhë ishte e pamundur të mos e shfrytëzonte Skënderbeu, duke përdorur klerikët merr influencë në detyra dhe misione të ndryshme, siç ishte rasti i Zaharisë dhe i Nifonit ose i episkopit Stefan në nënshkrimin e traktatit të Gaetës më 1451, e i të tjerëve për anën orthodhokse, apo i Pal Engjëllit e të tjerëve, kur ishte fjala për marrëdhëniet me Romën.

Dhimitër Beduli

----------


## Albo

Heraldika si fenomen evropian dhe brenda saj heraldika ballkanike e heraldika shqiptare

*Identiteti në vulë: Simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve*

Gjin Varfi

Heraldika është një dukuri historiko-kulturore evropiane që lindi dhe u kristalizua gjatë mesjetës së shekujve XI-XII e më pas. Ajo pati refleksione të njëjta, në të gjitha aspektet, në mbarë Evropën, e duke u përfshirë në Evropën Mesdhetare dhe në Shqipëri.
Heraldika në Shqipëri, si pjesë përbërëse e heraldikës evropiane është e barazvlerëshme historikisht, artistikisht dhe bashkëkohëse me të. Në trevat shqiptare ajo kaloi në faza të përcaktuara zhvillimi. Periudhat e saj të zhvillimit përkojnë me periudhat e zhvillimit, si dhe me periudhat e ndërprerjes të heraldikës ballkanike me të cilën e lidhën fate, pak a shumë të njëjta historike, shoqërore dhe artistike. Identiteti nëpërmjet stemës së vendosur në vulë kancelarike dhe më pas dhe në shqyt përbën zgjidhjen praktike të kohës: të njohjes, përcaktimit, cilësimit që do të çojë më pas në evidentimin e shkallës shoqërore të një familjeje, një klani, komuniteti etj.. Heraldika mbart identitetin historik, artistik dhe moral të një kohe të caktuar. Është përcaktuar si shkencë njohjeje, ndihmëse e historisë. Ajo përbën një ndihmesë me vlerë në datimin dhe identifikimin e mjaft ngjarjeve, objekteve historike. E parë në aspektin artistik ajo meriton respekt të veçantë, sepse përbën një disiplinë artistike që ndërthur përsosmërisht mesazhe simbolike të psikologjisë së kohës.
Heraldika mban mbi vete dhe aspektin moral që përcaktohej me identifikimin e vetes me këtë apo atë stemë. Duhet thënë se aspekti njohës çon më pas në aspektin dallues të saj jo vetëm përkatësor, por dhe cilësor dhe do të përbënin një burim frymëzimi dhe force morale të atyre që i gëzonin e trashëgonin dhe më gjerë. E parë në planin krahasimtar, në rrjedhë të kohës, heraldika shqiptare rezulton se gjurmët më të hershme të saj i gjejmë që në shek. XIII me simbolin e sundimtarit të Principatës së Arbrit, Dhimitrit të Arbrit, e ndjekur më pas prej Gropajve, Skurrajve, Jonimajve, Dukagjinëve, Arianitëve dhe që më pas arrin kulmet e saj me stemat e Balshajve, Topiajve, Muzakajve e Shpatajve e që kurorëzohen me ato të Kastriotëve, simbolet e të cilëve me shpalljen e Gj. K. Skënderbeut “hero kombëtar” u bënë simbolet tona kombëtare. Kjo fazë përbën periudhën themelore dhe jep thellësisht fytyrën e heraldikës shqiptare mbi të cilën u ngritën dhe u pasqyruan zhvillimet e mëvonshme e të mëtejshme e që shënuan arritjen cilësore dhe masive të heraldikës shqiptare. E bëra këtë hyrje disi panoramike të vijave themelore që përshkon heraldikën si fenomen në vetvete, lidhjet dhe marrëdhëniet e saj, për të pasur më të qartë në kohë, brenda lidhjeve historike dhe heraldike, simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve.

*Pak histori për familjen e Muzakajve*
Familja fisnike Muzaka sundoi në shekujt XIII, XIV e XV. Sundimi i Principatës së Muzakajve ndahet në dy periudha. E para lidhet me vitet 1286-1343 dhe periudha e dytë me vitet 1350-1417. Në dokumentet historike Muzakajt përmenden qysh më 1090. Pushtetin e tyre politik dhe administrativ Muzakajt e shtrinë, kryesisht, në Muzaki (Myzeqe) dhe Toskëri me qendër (pas vitit 1350) Beratin, i cili ishte dhe qyteti më i madh i fortifikuar i Shqipërisë. Ky qytet dikur pat qënë qendër administrative dhe ushtarake e Despotatit të Beratit i cili më 1308 përfshiu në territoret e veta qytetin e Janinës dhe më gjërë. Atëkohë perandori bizantin Androniku II Paleologu pati emëruar si qeveritar në Berat Sevastin Skurra (1308-1336). Kulmin e lulëzimit të formacionit të tyre shtetëror e arritën në kohën e sundimit të despotit Andrea i II- të Muzaka (1335-1372), i cili para vitit 1335 mori titullin “despot” që në shkallën e hierarkisë bizantine ishte i dyti pas atij të perandorit. P Androniku i III Paleologu.
Despoti Muzaka gjatë viteve 1335-1341 ishte në krye të lëvizjeve antibizantine në Arbëri. 
Më 1336 njeh për kryezot mbretin Robert Anzhu të Napolit, i cili nga ana e vet ia pranoi titujt, trashëgimet dhe gradat dhënë Andreas së II Muzaka prej perandorit të Bizantit, por me kusht të lënies peng në Durrës, pranë përfaqësuesit të mbretit të Napolit, njërin djalë të tij. 
Pas vitit 1336 një degë të familjes fisnike Muzaka e ndeshim të vendosur në Peloponez (sot ndeshim fshatin me emrin Muzaki në perëndim të Kalamatës dhe Muzakio në verilindje të Pirgosit në Peloponez). Më 1370 Kosturi bën pjesë në Despotatin e Epirit. Pinjollët Junt dhe Teodori i II Muzaka morën pjesë me trupat e tyre në Betejën e Kosovës kundër pushtuesve osmanë, më 1389. Teodor Koron Muzaka dhe Gjin Muzaka morën pjesë në Lidhjen e Lezhës, më 1444. Gjin Muzaka ka qënë bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Skënderbeut. Pas vitit 1479 Muzakajt, kryesisht, u vendosën në territoret e Mbretërisë së Napolit (në Pulje).

*Simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve*
Deri më sot informimin më të hershëm dhe më autentik lidhur me origjinën e mbiemrit; titujt e fisnikërisë, simbolet si dhe zotërimet e familjes feudale shqiptare Muzaka i gjejmë të përshkruara në “Memorie” (Përkujtesë) - “Historia dhe gjenealogjia e shtëpisë së Muzakajve” (Historia e genealogia della casa Musacchia), shkruar më 1510 nga Gjon Muzaka, (i biri i Gjin Muzakës; përfaqësues i Muzakajve në Lidhjen e Lezhës më 1444).
Pas pushtimit Osman të Arbërisë, Gjon Muzaka jetoi në emigrim, në Pulje (Itali), që asaj kohe ishte nën Mbretërinë e Napolit dhe të Aragonës. “Memorien” e shkroi në fund të jetës së tij. Gjoni u varros në Kishën e Madhe në Frankavila Fontana (Brindizi).
Lidhur me origjinën e emrit të kësaj familjeje të madhe feudale shqiptare në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Mbiemri ynë vjen nga një vend që quhet Molosi qysh nga kohët e hershme dhe kemi qenë zotër të këtij vendi dhe kështu na kanë thirrur dhe kjo Molosakë ndryshoi dhe fjala u bë Muzakë”. Kujtoj se ky vend që quhej Molosi, sot quhet Zagori, që shtrihet në lindje të rrugës automobilistike Janinë – Tepelenë. Në Zagori (në lindje të Janinës) ndeshim një vendbanim me emrin “Muzakaj”. Po në “Memorie” përmenden varret e të parëve të Muzakajve që ndodheshin pranë kishës së Shën Triadhës në Lavdar të Oparit. Në dokumentet historike emrin e kësaj familjeje e ndeshim për herë të parë më 1090 si komandant nën perandorin bizantin Aleksi I Komneni. Më 1279 shquhet Andre Muzaka, i cili ishte aso kohe “marshal i Arbërisë”, në Mbretërinë Anzhuine të Arbërisë. Pas largimit të përkohshëm të anzhuinëve nga Arbëria, më 1286 Andre Muzaka njihet si “sevastokrator” nga perandori i bizantit Androniku II Paleologu. Andre Muzaka sundoi deri më 1319, vit ky kur bujarët Muzaka afrohen me Anzhuinët dhe me Papatin në frontin antiserb. Deri më këtë vit nuk kemi të dhëna që Muzakajve t’u jetë njohur stemë heraldike. Stemat heraldike të familjes Muzakaj, katër prej të cilave vijnë të dokumentuara u përkasin kohëve në vazhdim. 

*Stema e hershme* 
Paraqitjen artistike më të hershme të kësaj steme e ndeshim në relief, në murin e një vile në rrugën “San Xhovani” në Frankavila Fontana, në siujdhesën e Salentinës-Itali, kumtuar nga Jurlaro, R. në veprën e tij “ I Musachi despoti d’Epiro in Puglia Salvamento, Bari (s.a.).
Stema përbëhet nga një shqyt “zemër” i kaltër(?) mbi të cilin paraqiten: një shatërvan i argjendtë(?) i cili rrjedh nga të dyja anët, shoqëruar me nga një pishtar po të argjendtë (?). Shqyti “zemër” i brendashkruhet një shqyti akartoçiato më të madh, sipër të cilit qëndron një përkrenare në pozicion përballë. Lidhur me ngjyrat e kësaj steme jemi të pasigurt, pasi stema paraqitet me shtresime boje nga lyerjet e herëpasherëshme duke e bërë të vështirë leximin e shenjave përkatëse të ngjyrave që janë vendosur së pari mbi sipërfaqen e stemës dhe nëse ato në këtë rast nuk janë përdorur, atëherë mbetet për t’u parë ngjyrosja fillestare e stemës.
Më 1336 Andrea II Muzaka (1335-1372) njihet si “Despot i Arbërisë” nga Androniku i III Paleologu, si edhe nga Mbretëria e Napolit. Për këtë mbreti Robert Anzhu, caktoi nipin e tij, princin Luigj për të kryer aktin e njohjes së titullit “Despot“, i cili shoqërohej me njohjen e stemës së fisnikut që paraqitej në vulë kancelarike. 
Mendoj që kjo është stema që iu njoh më 1336 Andrea II Muzakës. Në kohë lufte stema aplikohej në shqyt luftarak, por deri më sot nuk ka mbërritur ndonjë vulë kancelarike e Muzakajve. Në “Memorie” kjo stemë që patën përdorur Muzakajt përshkruhet, por e pashoqëruar me paraqitje artistike. Për të shkruhet: “Stema e derës sonë ka qënë një krua i gjallë, i cili, rridhte në tokë me dy rrjedha në dy anë dhe ky ishte kroi i Epirit, për të cilin kanë shkruar shumë autorë që: njëri shuan një pishtar dhe tjetri të shuarin e ndez. “Kroi i gjallë” apo “kroi i Epirit” për të cilin kanë shkruar shumë autorë, mendoj se është “Pyriflegetoni” që përmend Aristoteli në veprën e tij “Mbi mrekullitë e dëgjuara” në të cilën shkruhet: “…pranë Epirit, burojnë ujëra të nxehta, prandaj ky vend quhet Pyriflegeton”. Kjo stemë, siç e thashë dhe më lart, vjen e dokumentuar në murin e vilës 13 në rrugën “San Xhovani” në Frankavila Fontana, në siujdhesën e Salentinës-Itali. Me gjasë të plotë, kjo vilë duhet të ketë qenë vila ku u ngulën pas ikjes prej Arbërisë familja fisnike Muzakaj pas pushtimit turk të Shqipërisë, dhe, sikurse gjithë fisnikët gdhendnin në mur stemën e tyre , po ashtu do kenë vepruar dhe Muzakajt në atë vendbanim. Duke iu referuar kohës së emigrimit gdhendja e saj lidhet me vitet 1476 deri më vitin 1510 kur shkruhet “Memoria”, por dhe më pas, kur ndonjë pinjoll i kësaj familjeje në përshkrim të stemës ka realizuar ekzekutimin e saj. Por gjithsesi mbështes mendimin se kjo stemë më të ngjarë ka të jetë gdhendur prej vetë Gjon Muzakës e shumta prej Kostandinit, birit të tij. Analizimi i saj në vendndodhje do të më jepte mundësi t`i saktësoja më mirë gjërat.

*Stema në luftëra e ceremoni* 
Pas 34 vjetësh, më 1370 “sevastokratori dhe despoti Andrea i II Muzaka njihet si “despot” dhe nga perandori bizantin Johani i V Paleologu, perandori kryesor i shek. XIV (1341-1391), i cili vazhdoi të kishte shpresën se Perëndimi do të vinte në ndihmë të bizantëve përballë presionit gjithnjë në rritje të turqve në Lindje. Që prej vitit 1369 ishte konvertuar në katolik. Ai i njohu Andreas së II Muzaka të drejtën e mbajtjes dhe përdorimit të simboleve perandorake. Për këtë stemë në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Perandori urdhëroi që t’i jepnin atij stemën e tij, domethënë shqiponjën me dy krerë, të kurorëzuar me një yll në mes që do të thosh stema perandorake dhe i dha titullin “Despot i Epirit dhe si privilegj vulën e artë, si dhe dërgoi një fron despotik, në të cilin ishin përvijuar me gurë diamante shqiponja që thamë dhe i kishte blatuar edhe qytetin e Kosturit… që ky zot Andrea ia kish marrë me forcën e armëve mbretit Marko Kralit”. Dhe në një vend tjetër, po në “Memorie” shkruhet: “… qysh atëhere i kemi mbajtur në luftëra e ceremoni”. 
Këto simbole heraldike të kësaj periudhe si paraqitje artistike nuk kanë mbërritur deri në ditët tona, por duke u mbështetur në rrëfimet e mësipërme përshkrimi i saktë heraldik i tyre është: Mbi një shqyt të kuq një shqiponjë e artë dykrenore krahëhapur dhe e kurorëzuar. Në ballë një shqytëz trikëndor i kaltër me një yll të artë gjashtëcepësh. Simbolet e kësaj steme ne i ndeshim më vonë të skalitur në murin e kishës së Santa Maria della Misericordia në Mezanjë (Pulie-Itali), si dhe tek vepra e Jurlaro R. “I Musachi despoti d’Epiro in Puglia” Salvamento, Bari (s.a.) si pjesë përbërëse në një stemë të mëvonshme. 
Kjo stemë përbëhet nga një shqyt i ndarë: në të djathtën heraldike paraqitet një shqiponjë e artë dykrenore, krahëhapur dhe e kurorëzuar, në ballë një shqytëz trikëndor me një yll gjashtëcepësh. Theksoj se ngjyra e artë e shqiponjës është e shënuar në relief me shenjën grafike pika-pika; në pjesën e majtë heraldike paraqiten një luan i ngritur mbi dy këmbët e pasme, i cili mban lart një shpatë, në ballë nga e djathta qëndron një zambak. Kjo pjesë e majtë e stemës paraqet simbolet heraldike të Topiajve, të paranjohura prej Mbretërisë së Napolit si familje feudale ne Arbëri. Kjo fazë e stemës shpreh në gjuhën heraldike një bashkim martesor, krushqi, midis familjes Muzaka, në të cilën po në gjuhën heraldike sipas pozicionit që zënë simbolet heraldike në shqyt i martuari është mashkull, me familjen Topia, ku e martuara i bie të jetë femër. Mbi shqyt qëndron një kurorë e lartë e zbukuruar me trëndafilë e ngjashme me kurorën mbretërore të Skënderbeut. Shqyti në të dyja anët shoqërohet nga armët e kalorësit, në të djathtë një hushtë e vendosur pingul me majë poshtë, një shpatë dyluftimi, një sëpatë, një përkrenare me një kokërreth të artë (e shënuar grafikisht) dhe në të majtën e shqytit një hark me tufën e shigjetave. Koha e përdorimit të kësaj steme lidhet me vitin e njohjes si despot i Andrea II Muzaka më 1370 e më vonë, para edhe pas skalitjes së stemës së tyre në murin e kishës së Santa Maria della Misericordia në Mezanjë. Koha e skalitjes së kësaj steme lidhet me periudhën e emigrimit të Muzakajve, më 1476, kohë kur emigruan bijtë e Gjin Muzakës, pjesëmarrës në Lidhjen e Lezhës i fundit despot Muzakë në vendin e tij ( vdekur në Epir 1466). Kjo stemë duhet jetë skalitur prej Andrea Muzakës, djalit të parë të Gjin Muzakës, pasi ai ish martuar me Jela Topian, simbolet e të cilëve (Topiajve) ndodhen në pjesën e dytë të stemës. 
Dua të evidentoj se njohja e të dy stemave të Muzakajve lidhet me figurën qendrore të familjes Muzaka, Andrea i II Muzaka. Në “Memorie” është shtuar nga i biri i Gjon Muzakës, Kostandini, teksti i epitafit për të atin e tij që u skalit mbi varrin e Gjonit në kishën e madhe të Frankavila Fontanës:
“I plotëfuqishëm Jezu, të falet këtu ty Gjon Muzaka, i biri i Gjin Despotit, Zot i Myzeqesë dhe i Epirit që nga qyteti i Bizantit trashëgoi shqiponjën dykrenore, e mbante në flamur , i dedikohet kurorë detyrimi në vitin e Krishtit 1510”. Si dhe tekstet e dy epitafeve të tjera:
“Gjon Muzaka i biri i Gjinit, zotërues nga Molosët, despot i Epirit, gjak dhe fis mbreti me trashëgim nga qyteti i Bizantit i dëbuar nga tirani e Turkut në fundin e vet, Kostandini i biri, atit dhe vetes ia ngre në vitin…”
dhe: “Gjon Muzaka i biri i Gjinit, princ i Molosëve dhe Epirotëve nga tirania e turkut i dëbuar nga principata, Kostandini atit dhe vetes ia ngre”. Po në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Dera jonë vjen nga qyteti i Kostandinopojës dhe ka sunduar Epirin në Arbëri”. Nga këto perifrazime të nxjerrë nga “Memoria” kuptojmë se titulli i fisnikërisë “despot” me simbolet përkatëse bizantine u njihen me trashëgim Muzakajve nga froni perandorak për të sunduar Epirin në Shqipëri, por dhe duke i analizuar thjesht nga simbolet heraldike përdorimi i shqiponjës si simbol heraldik i kësaj familjeje tregon se Muzakajt konsideroheshin si anëtarë nderi të familjes perandorake bizantine. 

Vërejmë se përshkrimi i kësaj steme na kujton stemën heraldike të heroit tonë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, e cila ndryshon me ngjyrën e zezë të shqiponjës dykrenore, gjë që sipas rregullave të heraldikës përbën stemë krejtësisht më vete.

*Stema stratiostësh me emrin Muzaka* 
Në dokumente historiko-heraldike njihemi dhe me dy stema të tjera stratiotësh me emrin Muzaka. Të dyja i përkasin gjysmës së parë të shek. XVI. Janë të botuara nga Sturza në veprën e tij “Fjalori historik dhe gjenealogjik i familjeve të mëdha të Greqise, Shqipërisë dhe Kostandinopojës”, botuar në Paris më 1983. Këto stema kanë qenë të njohura nga perandori gjerman Karli V. Njëra stemë përbëhet nga një shqyt i kaltërt me dy yje të artë gjashtëcepësh të vendosur vertikalisht, njëri pas tjetrit të cilët ndahen prej tyre nga një brez i artë mbi të cilën paraqitet një gjysmëhënë e argjendtë, e shtrirë. Kjo stemë paraqitet në blazon e punuar nga N. Manesku. Stema tjetër vjen vetëm e përshkruar: e kaltër me një qiparis të blertë e qarkuar me dy luanë të artë përballë njëri–tjetrit me nga një shpatë të ngritur lart. Në ballin e artë të shqytit qëndron një shqiponjë e zezë dykrenore. Mbi mburojë qëndron një përkrenare stratioti.
Dua të nënvizoj se nga të gjithë këto stema, stema autentike e Muzakajve do ta thoja këtë në një kuptim të thellë të fjalës autentike, sepse në heraldikë fenomeni autentik merret gjithnjë me një lloj rezerve, është stema e parë, njohur më 1336 Andreas së II Muzaka, ku historikisht jemi në kulmin e lulëzimit të familjes së tyre dhe simbolet heraldike lidhen natyrshëm me veçori natyrore të vendit ku ato u lindën dhe lulëzuan dhe këtë informacion e përcjellin deri më 1510 vit kur u shkruajt “Memoria”.Gjithsesi studimet e mëtejshme heraldike mund të hedhin mendime të reja dhe më të plota në këtë fushë.

----------


## NoName

*A ISHTE KURORËZUAR GJERGJ KASTRIOTI-SKËNDERBEU PËR MBRET?*



Prof. dr. Jahja Drancolli

Në kërkim të burimeve që provojnë ekzistimin e shtetit të Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, burimet e kohës, që dalin nga provenienca të ndryshme ofrojnë njoftime të shumta edhe për titullin apo ofiqin shtetëror të Fatosit tonë. Lidhur me këtë çështje duhet thënë se për shkaqe të politikës së ditës zyrat e kohës, Skënderbeun dhe luftërat e udhëhequra nga ai, në fillim i shikonin si lëvizje spontane dhe të paorganizuara. Si të tilla, gjatë viteve 1443-1448 Republika e Venedikut, luftërat e popullit tonë kundër osmanëve në krye me Skënderbeun përpiqet ti kanalizonte për ruajtjen e interesave të veta. Këtej, edhe dokumentet që dalin nga zyrat e Venedikut dhe nga zyrat e vendeve të tjera të ndikuara nga kjo Republikë, nuk e shohin  Skënderbeun në cilësi të një sunduesi të mirëfilltë të Arbërisë, por vetëm si një sundues të thjeshtë apo Zot të Krujës.
Historiografia jonë që në fillimet e veta iu përkushtua edhe çështjes së pozitës politike që zinte Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu në shtetin e formuar nën udhëheqjen e tij. Që këtej, biografët e moçëm  të heroit tonë kombëtar si, humanistët: Marin Barleci, Dhimitër Frëngu dhe Frang Bardhi, e quajtën Skënderbeun Princ të epirotëve (Epirotarum Princeps- Barleci), Princ i Epirit (Principe di Epyrro-Frëngu), në kuptimin Princ të arbërve ose Princ të Arbërisë.
Sipas dokumenteve zyrtare, titullin e një shtetari të gjithë Arbërisë (edhe pse shteti i Skënderbeut gjatë gjithë ekzistimit nuk arriti ti përfshinte të gjitha trojet arbërore), ia ndau së pari Zyra e Republikës së Raguzës, e cila më 17.V.1447 e quante domino Giorgio Castriotis de Albania (Gjergj Kastrioti Zot i Arbërisë). Në vitin pasues, kur Fatosi ynë kishte fituar zulm në Evropë, zyra e Republikës së Venedikut, më 4.X.1448 e njohu edhe de facto për kryetar të krerëve arbërorë I madhi Skënderbe...  (Magnifico Scanderbego ...). 
Po në këtë kohë nga zyra e Raguzës del një dokument më domethënës për titullin e Fatosit tonë: Zoti ynë Skënderbeu, Zot i Arbërve ( më 20.X.1448 - Domino nostro Scanderbech, dominus Albanensis). Po në këtë ditë, një vit më pas, me rritjen e pushtetit të vet feudal, zyra e Venedikut e quan Zoti Skënderbe. Ndërkaq, zyra e shtetit të Milanos e quan: Zot i Arbërisë. Me këtë ofiq, zyra e Milanos e shënonte gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Madje, sipas një dokumenti që mban datën 6.VI.1461 të po kësaj zyre, Fatosi përveç ofiqit Zot i Arbërisë u cilësua edhe Kapiten gjeneral i Mbretërisë së Madhe për pjesë të Greqisë. Miku i Skënderbeut, mbreti aragonez Alfonsi V, me rastin e marrëveshjes në Gajetë, më 26.III.1451, e quan Zot të Krujës dhe të pjesëve të tjera të Arbërisë. Ky ofiq i Skënderbeut qarkullonte edhe në zyrat e papatit, duke filluar nga 13.IV.1451, kur në krye të Selisë Papnore ishte papa Nikolla V. Duhet thënë se të gjitha dokumentet që dalin nga kancelaritë e Vatikanit nga koha e papëve Nikolla V, Kaliksti III, Piu II, Fatosin tonë e njohin për Zot të Arbërisë (Giorgio Castriota Scanderbeg Albanie domino). Ofiqi zyrtar Zot i Arbërisë (Dominus Albaniae), i paraqitur dendur gati në të gjitha dokumente zyrtare të kohës pas ngadhnjimit në Krujë (në vjeshtën e vitit 1450), dëshmon për ngritjen e shtetit të Skënderbeut prej një zotëruesi të Matit dhe Dibrës në zotërues të një shteti me emër Arbëri (Albania). 
Titullin zyrtar të Skënderbeut Zot i Arbësisë, përkatësisht D(OMINUS) AL(BANIAE) e ndeshim edhe në vulën e madhe të Fatosit tonë. Inicialët e paraqitura në vulë provojnë se sigillumi në fjalë është përdorur pas vitit 1451, kur Skënderbeu tashmë ishte shpallur për udhëheqës të Shtetit të Arbërit, dhe si të tillë më pastaj nuk e ndeshim të mbante tiullin Zot i Krujës. 
Edhe pse na mungon ndonjë njoftim i drejtëpërdrejtë që kishte dalë nga zyra papnore e papës Pio II lidhur me kurorëzimin e Skënderbeut nga Selia e Shenjtë, kjo tregon në njëfarë mënyre shpresat që ushqente populli i Shqipërisë ndaj Piut II dhe heroit tonë kombëtar. Më të qartë dhe më të guximshëm  në këtë aspekt janë zyrat e shtetit të Mantovës. Këtej, në një dokument të këtij shteti, që mban datën 11.VIII.1459, e quan Gjergj Kastriotin-Skënderbeun Princ të Krujës dhe të pjesëve të tjera të Arbërisë (... Georgii Scanderbech, principis Croye et aliarum partium Albanie). 
Afërsia territoriale dhe marrëdhëniet e mira shekullore midis Republikës së Raguzës dhe Arbërisë bëri që personaliteti historik i Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, pozita politike dhe lufta heroike e popullit arbëror nën udhëheqjen e tij të zënë vend të rëdësishëm në veprat e kronistëve dhe të historianëve të moçëm të Raguzës. Në këtë aspekt janë me interes edhe njoftimet për titullin apo ofiqin e Fatosit tonë. Këtej, sipas Anonimit të Raguzës (shek.XV), më 29 maj 1453 Skënderbeu lëshon atdheun e vet, Arbërinë... (Schenderbeg dallo suo paese de Arbania), njoftim ky që provon titullin e shtetarit, si dhe shtetin e Skënderbeut. Të tilla njoftime gjejmë edhe të historiani tjetër i moçëm i Raguzës Nicolai de Ragnina i cili në një vend të kronikës së tij shprehet:Në Arbëri i doli prapa shpinës Skënderbeut, Zot i këtij vendi. Është fjala për vitin 1453. ndërkaq, Serafin Razzi, e quan madje Dukë të Arbërisë(Duca dell Albania...). Po ky autor, në një pasazh tjetër, e quan Skënderbeun Princ të Arbërisë   Me ofiqin princ, Skënderbeun e ndeshim edhe në Kronikën e Raguzës të autorit Giugno Resti. Nërkaq, sipas një njoftimi që del nga viti 1447: Skënderbeu i Epirit, ky princ arbëror .... Ska dyshim se, nga këto njoftime Fatosi ynë, që në vitin  1447, u bë i njohur në Raguzë me ofiq të një shtetari të mirëfilltë, si Zot i Arbërisë apo Princ i Arbërisë.
Burimet bizantine, edhe pse ofrojnë njohuri interesante për epokën e Skënderbeut, ato për shkak të politikës ditore ndaj shtetit mesjetar të Arbërit nuk ndalen në ofiqin apo titullin politik të heroit tonë kombëtar. Përjashtim në këtë aspekt bën kronisti Gjergj Sfranca, i cili duke bërë fjalë për fushatën e Mehmetit II në Arbëri, tërthorazi njofton edhe për titullin dhe shtetin e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut: Sulltani (Mehmeti II- J.D.) udhëheqësi i të pabesëve, erdhi kundër Arbërisë dhe pasi e ndoqi sundimtarin e tij Skënderin...
Ndryshe nga bizantinët, burimet osmane, në këtë aspekt janë shumë më përmbajtësore dhe domethënëse. Kështu, Kemal Pashazade (1468-1534) Skënderbeun e quan Sundimtar të arbërve ose Mbret arbërve. Gati njësoj rreth titullit politik të Skënderbeut shprehet edhe kronisti turk Hoxha Saddedin (1536-1599), i cili Fatosin tonë e quan Iskënderi, sundmtar i arbërve, si dhe Mynexhimbashi (1631-1702) e quan Sundimtar i vendeve të arbërve ose Sundimtar i Arbërisë. Njoftime të përafërta ndeshim edhe te kronistët e tjerë turq, si te Idris Bitlisi (?-1520), Kronikat Osmane anonime, Aliu (1541-1600), Mehmet Neshriu (fundi i shek. XV-1520), etj.
Ne kontekst me kryqëzatën kundër turqve, ku Papa Piu II e emëroi Skënderbeun kryekomandant të Selisë së Shenjtë, humanisti ynë M. Barleci mes tjerash shkruante edhe për ofiqin shtetëror të Skënderbeut:(Papa Piu II) do të pranonte së pari dhe do të ngrente në gradën e nderuar të kardinalit Pal Engjëllit, argjipeshkvin e Durrësit; pastaj do të shpallte mbret të epirotëve dhe të arbërve Skënderbenë.... Ky pohim i Barlecit konfirmohet nga një njoftim zyrtar që mban datën 8.XI.1462. Dokumenti është një riprodhim i bullës së Papës Piu II dhe titullohet Konstitucione të Pal Engjëlit, argjipeshkv i Durrësit, publikuar në kishën e Trinisë së Shenjtë të Matit, e hënë, më 8 nëntor 1462. Në pjesën pas arengës (hyrjes) thuhet: Dekreti i përgjithshëm i Papa Piu II, lëshuar me kërkesën e shumë të përndritshmit dhe shumë të shkëlqyerit kardinalit të Kishës së shejtë Romake, argjipeshkvit të Durrësit, Pal Engjëllit, si kundër sektit muhamedan, ashtu edhe në favor të të pathyeshmit Mbretit Arbërisë, zotit Skënderbe... (...regis Albanise domini Scanderbegi...). Njoftim tjetër për kurërëzimin e Skënderbeut për mbret e lexojmë edhe të Frëngu, i cili duke folur për kryqëzatën kundër turqëve, të cilën e përgadiste Papa Piu II, më 1464, shkruante se:...Mbreti i Epirit dhe i tërë provincës së Arbërisë (Re de Epyrro e di tutta provincia dAlbania).



*Burimet letrare-historike* 

Letërsia me karakter thjesht historik, siç dihet përfshin studime e traktate të përgjithshme historike ku shtjellohet, analizohet e vlerësohet jeta dhe vepra e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut. Krijuesit letrarë të kohës së humanizmit, sidomos krijuesit italianë, francezë, anglezë, gjermanë, etj., duke shkuar pas gjurmëve  të humanistëve arbëror, Skënderbeun e kanë cilësuar me titull zyrtar princ apo mbret. Titullin princ, nga historianët e huaj së pari e vuri në qarkullim P. Gjovio(1551). Ndërkaq kurorën mbret Fatosit tonë, ia vuri për herë të parë mbretëresha Elizabeta me dorën e saj në Lutësoren e saj (Prayer Book, 1559). Ndërkaq, 129 vjet pas vdekjes së heroit tonë, letrari dhe historiani i shquar freng Zhak dë Lavardin, botoi më 1579 veprën Historia e Gjergj Kastriotit, të quajtur Skënderbe, mbret i Shqipërisë. Ajo që tërheqë vëmendjen më tepër këtu është se Lavardini ishte i pari shkrimtar botëror i cili, duke iu drejtuar fisnikërisë frënge, i dha Skënderbeut titullin mbret, në kuptim burrështeti. Në këtë aspekt, Lavardini i drejtohet me këto fjalë fisnikërisë frënge: Kjo është jeta e Gjergj Kastriotit, Mbret i Arbërve, emri i pavdekshëm i të cilit meriton padyshim të përmendet në tempullin e kujtimit.  
Në anë tjetër rilindasit tanë përgjithësisht Skënderbeun e konsideronin për mbret. Këtej, Naim Frashëri në poemën e tij kushtuar Fatosit (më 1899), parapelqente të quante  mbret të Arbërisë. Kështu e quante edhe Noli në veprën e parë kushtuar Skënderbeut (më 1921).
Me titullin zyrtar princ apo mbret në cilësi burrështetasi, kryeprotogonistin tonë e ndeshim edhe në një operë të Antonio Vivaldit, si dhe një varg vepra të tjera muzikore e teatrore të shek. XVIII-XIX.
Nga gjithë ajo që u tha më sipër duhet të konstatohet se, titulli shtetëror mbret (monark), të cilin e ndeshim te shumë letrarë dhe historianë që shkruan në gjuhë të ndryshme për jetën dhe bëmat Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut (pas vdekjës së Fatosit tonë), më tepër do të duhej të konsiderohet për një atribut që doli nga simpatia dhe zulma për këtë burr të madh të shek. XV. Mirëpo, edhe pse nuk ishte mbret i kurërëzuar por një zot, përkatësisht princ, prapëseprapë kryetrimi ynë ushtronte të gjitha funksionet e një monarku mesjetar, shteti tij ndërkaq kishte tipare të një monarkie feudale të përqendruar.

----------

